# Statistiche per far star zitta la gente

## silian87

Sentite, crivo qua intanto perchè è un bel forum, e poi perchè su google non ho trovato molto. Devo far tacere uno di 50 (io che ne ho 16, hi hi  :Wink: ) anni fanatico di windows e antilinux, che dice che windows è il sistema operativo più usato in ambito server. Io non credo che abbia ragione. Comunque se ho ragione io trovatemi per favore delle statistiche o qualcosa del genere che affermano che sistemi BSD o linux siano più diffusi tra i server se così è. Inoltre trovatemi qualcosa (anche in inglese), che dica che linux e BSD sono meglio (anche in ambito desktop), così la pianta di dire ke win ha posto degli standard ed ha permesso a molta gente di usare il computer, che prima non potevano, ble bla  :Evil or Very Mad:  . Comunque non statemi a dire cose del tipo: Window impone sempre nuove versioni e nuovi computer e via dicendo, perchè ieri sera ci ho perso 3 ore a parlarci, ma se non vede statistiche non ci crede. CI TENGO A FARLI CHIUDERE LA BOCCA  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   . A, qualcuno sa come far andare l'audio sulla  chat di yahoo italia, è già un miracolo che vada in linux perhè usa msjava, ma io c'è l'ho fatta con sun java, ma se trovo l'audio anche la la deve piantare di dire che linux non funziona. DATEMI UNA MANO A CAMBIARE UN CERVELLO, O A FARLO TACERE. GRAZIE MIEI (BAH, MIEI) PINGUINI. ALLATTACCO CONTRO MICRO$OFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> così la pianta di dire ke win ha posto degli standard ed ha permesso a molta gente di usare il computer, che prima non potevano, ble bla

 

spiace dirlo, ma:

1 - microzozz ha imposto degli standard

2 - microzozz ha reso possibile la diffuzione dei pc

Il punto, semmai, é un altro. Il punto é, ad esempio, che gli standard, proprio per loro natura, dovrebbero imporsi autonomamente, in virtù della loro qualità, e del conseguente utilizzo da parte di tutti, e non perché dietro si trovano il miglior reparto marketing oggi sul mercato  :Wink: 

Il punto ,é, semmai, che la diffusione dei pc, in massa, é stata ottenuta instupidendo l'utente medio, e, successivamente, anche il serverista medio, cosi' da pregiudicare la qualità del lavoro di tutti.

Questo, al di là di ogni statistica, é il punto: la forza non si misura in punti percentuale, ma in qualità: se il tuo amico non lo capisce, é solo uno stupido, spiace dirlo.

CodaLast edited by codadilupo on Mon Oct 13, 2003 5:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## stefanonafets

 *Quote:*   

> win ha posto degli standard ed ha permesso a molta gente di usare il computer, che prima non potevano

 

Bè, mi sa che purtroppo questo è vero, almeno nella seconda parte, nel senso che personalmente non considero uno standard una cosa che, anche se molto diffusa, non è utilizzabile da tutti...

Però è innegabile che l'avvento di winsozz abbia permesso a moooolte persone di avvicinarsi al mondo dell'informatica...

Per quanto riguarda il resto mi sa che nn ti posso aiutare...

L'unica cosa, stai 'attento' a ciò che trovi, nel senso che nn mi ricordo quanto tempo fa e nn mi ricordo quale autorevole ente, aveva dichiarato che win 'sarebbe' più sicuro di linux...

Bè, certo, sotto linux quella recensione teneva conto di TUTTI i difetti di TUTTO il software che gira sotto linux, mentre per win nn erano manco conteggiati gli exploit (spero si scriva così  :Embarassed:  ) da remoto che ai tempi si facevano quando una persona era on-line e contemporaneamente usava windows media player...

Questo è vergonoso, i pensieri di una persona sola no.

Il fatto che un famoso virus, (I Love You) abbia 'infettato' non so quante macchine win (server compresi), mentre non una linux-box sia stata infettata, questo è vergognoso, il fatto che troppe persone usino del software proprietario e a pagamento senza pagarne le relative licenze, e si sentano bravi per questo, senza accorgersi che così facendo ammettono solo la loro ignoranza (ma è solo un dettaglio) è una vergogna, il fatto che  la maggior parte delle software house appoggino ed incentivino questo tipo di atteggiamento è forse più vergognoso ancora, ma il fatto che quella persona sia convinta che Micro$oft sia 'er mejo' non è vergognoso, è una sua opinione, e noi viviamo in uno stato libero...

Bè, cmq per affermare una cosa del genere una persona di quell'età di certo ha iniziato da non moltissimo ad usare i pc, almeno penso, visto che una volta MIcro$oft nn c'era, no??

(mi chiedo se quella persona abbia almeno avuto esperienza di OS 'alternativi', magari senza X...)

MI sa che mi sono dilungato un pò troppo, sorry  :Embarassed:  ...

----------

## silian87

Grazie ragazzi. Il problema è che lui lavora (dice lui) da tanto nel settore e non gli va che io sappia per certi versi più di lui. Ha sempre usato windows ha detto. Comunque quello che non mi va è il fatto che lui dica esplicitamente che windows è meglio in tutti i sensi. Inoltre non si rende conto della storia che per certi versi è una forma di schiavitù quella che si crea tra l'utente e microsoft. Comunque grazie, se vi vengono in mente grandi discorsi da fargli o statistiche non tanto sulla diffusione di microsoft, ma sulle numerose falle che ha.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## bld

Fa schifo dirlo.. pero se non ci fossero i windows quanti di noi saremo qui a parlare di un sistema operativo "ALTERNATIVO"?

 E poi un semplice scan nella rete fa vedere che windowsNT/2000/win2k

sono i piu difusi. 

 Quello che ce da dire e' che linux e' sicuramente la potenza emergente sul

ambito e che e' ormai questione di tempo.. prendera il sopravento.

 E piu stabile come server si. Ma come desktop non ce paragone. I windows sono molto piu stabili. Senza andare poi a livello di applicazioni. Tutti i programmi di logistica girano su msdos ed ora.. gli ultimi anni su windows. MS-Office e' piu stabile degli altri office open source e piu avanzato. Anche se costa tantissimo e non sono sicuro se ne vale la pena..

 Poi ecco dipende dal uso che ne fai.. io ci gioco ed ho anche il tempo

da perdere per configurare magari qualcosa ( e fosse solo una..) che i windows auto-configurano in automatico.. ma dillo che per configurare

la scheda sonora, non deve fare un semplice click, ma deve aprire una consola fare "untar" un tar.gz .. poi compilare con la stessa versione di GCC del kernel... poi magari ricompilare proprio il kernel.. poi poi

se non vi rendete conto.. e' un continuo troubleshooting finche non diventi

guru.

 Io aspetterei ancora un po per dire che linux e' meglio come desktop.

eh poi la cosa piu importante e' ... definire cosa si intende per "meglio"  :Smile: 

ps. Meglio per mio cugino e' giocare ad "age of mythology" o magari "Jedi Academy" senza nessun problema ne scociature di configurazione un "start" e via al gioco..

----------

## shev

Microsoft ha aiutato la diffusione dei pc in ambito home anche perchè unico OS abbastanza a portata di utonto fino a pochi anni fa. Stranamente come è comparso un sistema tecnicamente superiore chi di informatica se ne intende è migrato verso tale OS (inutile dire il nome... comincia con L...). 

Cmq il discorso va portato oltre il mero aspetto tecnico (il lato tecnico richiede competenze per essere portato avanti, come pure l'interlocutore deve essere in grado di seguirti e controbattere. Insomma, ci vogliono valide basi teoriche oltre che pratiche), poichè Linux ha dalla sua aspetti fondamentali quali quello "filosofico", quello dei "sorgenti aperti", quello di "favorire l'apprendimento", stimolare la "curiosità", favorire un ambienete "comunitario e di aiuto reciproco". Linux permette di riportare al primo posto i valori veri dell'informatica che ne hanno catterizzato i primi anni della sua storia, senza per questo risultare troppo elitario o ostico. Porta avanti il discorso su queste basi, ripeto, su basi tecniche o entrambi sapete cosa dire o ogni discorso diventa soggettivo e "per sentito dire" (e se tecnicamente il tuo amico sapesse affrontare tale discorso, allora perchè userebbe ancora Windows?  :Twisted Evil:  )

Se il tuo amico non è in grado di cogliere l'importanza di tutto ciò che va oltre il lato tecnico, se non ha un briciolo di curiosità e umiltà per cercare di capirlo, bhe, non merita nemmeno di perdere tempo a discutere di queste cose con lui (che di solito è la cosa che più fa imbestialire queste persone, quando con fare tranquillo, gentile e competente fai loro capire di non sono all'altezza del discorso che vogliono sostenere, se non a livello da bar sport  :Laughing: ).

Le statistiche e i benchmark lasciano il tempo che trovano, non li userei mai come fonte attendibile (anche perchè spesso commissionati da una delle due parti in causa...).

----------

## shev

 *bld wrote:*   

> Ma come desktop non ce paragone. I windows sono molto piu stabili. Senza andare poi a livello di applicazioni.

 

 :Shocked:  ...non ho parole...   ......

----------

## Aleksandra

Per una volta mi intrometto anche io....

 *Quote:*   

>  ...non ho parole... ......

 

...nemmeno io...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## silian87

Ok, ok. Ma capitemi, io sarei qui anche se linux facesse pena e se non andasse niente, solo per il semplice fatto che è libero, e che alla sua base c'è una licenza libera. Io, mediamente, grazie anche all'uso di chat, ogni giorno faccio conoscere linux a una media di 4 persone, e ne convinco 1 a installarlo. Io penso che bisogna lottare per degli ideali, ed è quello che io faccio. Poi consideriamo il fatto che funziona anche bene, ti permette maggior controllo su tutto etc. Comunque se mi dicessero di tornare a win non ce la farei, mi mancherebbero troppe applicazioni che qui ho. Io combatoo la mia lotta personale, che mi vuol stare a fianco si facci pure avanti.   :Mad: 

----------

## Samos87

 *silian87 wrote:*   

>  ...
> 
> Comunque se mi dicessero di tornare a win non ce la farei, mi mancherebbero troppe applicazioni che qui ho.

 

E' vero... io non riuscirei a stare senza shell   :Confused:   :Very Happy: 

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Io combatoo la mia lotta personale, che mi vuol stare a fianco si facci pure avanti.  

 

Secondo me hai ragione   :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Aleksandra wrote:*   

> Per una volta mi intrometto anche io....
> 
>  *Quote:*    ...non ho parole... ...... 
> 
> ...nemmeno io...  

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## augustus

 *Quote:*   

> Ma come desktop non ce paragone. 

 

Perchè?

 *Quote:*   

> I windows sono molto piu stabili. 

 

ihmo non è vero. Di crash ne ho incontrati ben pochi da quando sono un utente gnu\linux e quando mi crashava il sistema con un kill andava tutto a posto.

Su windows i crash erano senz'altro più numerosi, ero obbligato a riavviare il pc, dato che il CTRL-ALT-CANC il 90% delle volte non funziona ... senza contare le volte in cui mi sono imbattuto in quelle orribili schermate blu.

Che win sia più stabile di linux mi è nuova

 *Quote:*   

> Senza andare poi a livello di applicazioni.

 

Bha, le applicazioni non credo siano un problema così grande come dici. Basta saper dove cercare e trov la maggior parte dei programmi che ti servono ... forse la mancanza di giochi è un problema... ma le cose stanno migliorando ( a partire dall'iniziativa di Gentoo Games)

 *Quote:*   

> Fa schifo dirlo.. pero se non ci fossero i windows quanti di noi saremo qui a parlare di un sistema operativo "ALTERNATIVO"? 

 

C'è da dire che Stallman quando ha dato il via alla sua iniziativa, non aveva a che fare più di tanto con windows ... se non ci fosse stato windows un OS libero sarebbe nato comunque.

Possiamo dire un'altra cosa però:i se non ci fosse stato windows, forse il livello medio di conoscenze informatiche non sarebbe così basso.

 *Quote:*   

> MS-Office e' piu stabile degli altri office open source e piu avanzato.

 

Io però penso che Ooo abbia con l'ultima versione raggiunto un buon livello: ora può veramente rimpiazzare MS Office in gran parte dei casi.

Poi è vero che de gustibus...

 *Quote:*   

>  Io aspetterei ancora un po per dire che linux e' meglio come desktop. 

 

questo perchè si prende in considerazione il concetto di "sistema desktop" a cui M$ ha assuefatto l' 80 % della gente.

- windows e' intorno a noi....è ovunque,anche adesso nella stanza in cui siamo..L'avverti quando vai al lavoro, quando vai in chiesa, quando paghi le tasse. È il sistema che ti è stato messo dinanzi agli occhi, per nasconderti la verità -

----------

## shev

 *the-matrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - windows e' intorno a noi....è ovunque,anche adesso nella stanza in cui siamo..L'avverti quando vai al lavoro, quando vai in chiesa, quando paghi le tasse. È il sistema che ti è stato messo dinanzi agli occhi, per nasconderti la verità -

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  Da uno con un nick così che vi aspettavate?   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Scherzi a parte, mi trovi d'accordo su tutto, parole sante, specie la parte sull"OS alternativo": l'unica cosa che avrebbe impedito a Linux di nascere è la mancanza del concetto di libertà, della curiosità di conoscere e della voglia di condividere con gli altri la conoscenza (Linus e Stallman docet). Windows non ha certo contributito a questo, anzi. Questo lo dice la storia, non io.

----------

## silian87

Esatto, vedo che capite ragazzi!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   E' questo che ora mi fa usare windows. Poi in effetti si blocca molto meno, mi si blocca solo qualche volta la mandrake, ma è solo perchè ci ho messo molte applicazioni, anche instabili. Quello che mi interessa è far capire alla gente (come dice la fia firma) che ci sono altre alternative a windows. Oggi giorno uno ti chiede:"Sai usare il computer", tu li dici si. Non ci si pone neanche il fatto del sistema operativo. A quelli che mi rispondono di si mi piacerebbe spiaccicargli davanti al muso un computer con linux o mac os x o BSD, etc, e vedere se sanno ancora usarlo.... Questo per dire che oggi giorno sembra logico il binomio windows-linux. Ma mi sembra che stia cambiando. Anche grazie a noi.Continuiamo a profetizzare! Viva linux!!!!!!!!  :Surprised:   :Surprised:   :Surprised: 

----------

## cerri

Beh, capiamoci.

Ognuno è libero di pensarla come vuole.

Io devo dire che a livello aziendale Windows 2000 è un OS non male.

Il fatto di avere la directory, le installazioni automatiche, ecc. e' un passo in avanti discreto.

Le group policy, ecc: insomma niente male.

Windows XP gira molto bene, non c'e' paragone con il suo predecessore.

Tuttavia, Windows non ha molta speranza nel mercato Server. Per la GUI? No.

Per i troppi problemi di sicurezza. Per la stabilità. Per i virus. Per i worm. Per gli exploit.

Cosa che hanno tutti gli OS, ma che Windows riesce a sfornare alla velocita' della luce.

Per quanto riguarda gli OS, non solo Linux e' serio, ce ne sono una marea.

Linux e' "filosofico", benche' stia crescendo sotto molti aspetti.

Pero' in effetti Windows ha i suoi vantaggi.

DirectX, driver anche per il tostapane, interfaccia discreta, ecc... Eppoi, chi di voi non ha iniziato con windows? Personalmente ho iniziato con MS-DOS, ma penso che il fatto che Windows abbia avvicinato tutti e' vero...

Vabbè, scusate lo sfogo...

----------

## bld

Io uso OO ragga e non mi pare che sia al altezza della MS office suite.

boh, sara un impressione mia =/

----------

## stefanonafets

 *Quote:*   

> chi di voi non ha iniziato con windows?

 

Hem...

Effettivamente...

 :Confused:  Bè, dai, però era il 3.11, e per lanciarlo dovevo lanciare il comando 'win' da dos...   :Embarassed: 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> Le group policy, ecc

 

Una domanda da ignorante sull'amministrazione di server: ma le group policy nn sono gestite dall' LDAP?? E suddetto sistema nn è stato integrato anche il linux??

Ripeto, sono mooolto ignorante in materia ed è facile ch'io stia dicendo caxxate...

Sempre per rimanere in OT, ho sentito dire che c'è il modo di 'far diventare' journaled l'NTFS, ne sapete niente?? :Question: 

Grassie!!!

----------

## cerri

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

> Hem...
> 
> Effettivamente...
> 
>  Bè, dai, però era il 3.11, e per lanciarlo dovevo lanciare il comando 'win' da dos...  
> ...

 

E tutto crashava dopo pochi minuti...  :Smile: 

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Le group policy, ecc 
> 
> Una domanda da ignorante sull'amministrazione di server: ma le group policy nn sono gestite dall' LDAP?? E suddetto sistema nn è stato integrato anche il linux??

 

Si, ma ActiveDirectory ingloba dei settaggi propri della macchina che non sono implementati in altre soluzioni.

LDAP è solo il motore.

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

> Sempre per rimanere in OT, ho sentito dire che c'è il modo di 'far diventare' journaled l'NTFS, ne sapete niente?? 

 

NTFS è stato sempre un FS journaled.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cerri wrote:*   

>  *stefanonafets wrote:*   Sempre per rimanere in OT, ho sentito dire che c'è il modo di 'far diventare' journaled l'NTFS, ne sapete niente??  
> 
> NTFS è stato sempre un FS journaled.

 

Che deriva da quello di vms.

----------

## cerri

 *bld wrote:*   

> Io uso OO ragga e non mi pare che sia al altezza della MS office suite.
> 
> boh, sara un impressione mia =/

 

Concordo.

Nemmeno nel prezzo pero'.

----------

## bld

 *cerri wrote:*   

>  *bld wrote:*   Io uso OO ragga e non mi pare che sia al altezza della MS office suite.
> 
> boh, sara un impressione mia =/ 
> 
> Concordo.
> ...

 

Beh sicuramente e' uno dei punti negativi. Come tutto il soft di M$.

Se uno legge i discorsi che faceva bill gates a 20 anni capisce perche

ha creato la M$. Pero non si puo negare che il software che fanno e' 

ottimo. E non e' vero che bill gates e' stupido, egli e' coglion' piu altro.

ps. ovviamente opinione personale   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *bld wrote:*   

> Beh sicuramente e' uno dei punti negativi. Come tutto il soft di M$.
> 
> Se uno legge i discorsi che faceva bill gates a 20 anni capisce perche
> 
> ha creato la M$. Pero non si puo negare che il software che fanno e' 
> ...

 

Che MS Office sia superiore a OO ok ma che il software che fanno e'

ottimo non lo direi. Leggi questo e non e' un caso isolato.

----------

## stefanonafets

Mah, vi dirò, personalmente uso word ed excel solo per leggere i file .doc e .xls...

Mo a scuola ci vogliono insegnare a programmare in VBO [ma pare si chiami così (che nn deve essere sta gran difficoltà...)], allora forse potrò vedere le eventuali potenzialità di excel ed acces (ma nn ci giuro)...

----------

## bsolar

Solo per vostra informazione in questa thread è stato postato un link che potrebbe interessare, a proposito del "software ottimo" di ms...

----------

## demone

Dico anke io la mia e vero che microsof avvicinato molte persone all'uso del pc!però una cosa va dette se vuoi imparare il pc non c'è niente di meglio che installare linux!non ho altro da dire avete detto gia tutto voi

----------

## cerri

Che Office sia un'ottima Suite è vero.

Che chi utilizza Office lo utilizza per il 5% delle sue potenzialità è altrettanto vero.

Che i programmi MS siano il top dello user-friendly è vero.

Tuttavia, li considero un ottimo esempio di programmazione.

Il concetto è: ma quanti miliardi di linee di codice sono soltanto outlook express? E' naturale che poi ci possano essere problemi. Voglio dire: ai tempi di Windows 3.11, Windows si installava da solo... cosa che con altri OS [anche se Windows 3.11 non era un OS] non era nemmeno pensabile...

MS (e qui la genialata commerciale) si è focalizzata sul fatto di essere user-friendly, dopo tutto il resto, al contrario del resto del mondo. Il risultato di questa opinabile scelta è sotto gli occhi di tutti.

Gates non è un genio nella programmazione, non lo è mai stato (almeno non quanto i suoi coetani di allora), è "solo" un genio commerciale.

IMHO: se si conoscono i limiti di un ambiente Windows, lo si puo' usare tranquillamente. "Tranquillamente" = standoci il piu' attenti possibile (e alla Valve Software lo hanno imparato tardi...)

----------

## cerri

Mi sono accorto che cmq nessuno ha risposto veramente al topic:

WebServers survey (non indicativo, pero', circa l'OS)

http://news.netcraft.com/archives/2003/10/01/october_2003_web_server_survey.html

Survey del 2002

http://zdnet.com.com/2100-1104-955482.html

Hint: parecchi siti pro-microsoft girano o hanno girato (hotmail.com... unisys.com...) su unix, ma mai il contrario... ci sara' un perche'?

A puro titolo di esempio: i dns di microsoft... girano su linux  :Very Happy: 

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Mi sono accorto che cmq nessuno ha risposto veramente al topic:
> 
> WebServers survey (non indicativo, pero', circa l'OS)
> 
> http://news.netcraft.com/archives/2003/10/01/october_2003_web_server_survey.html
> ...

 

Però i siti da te indicati non mi paiono molto utili, il primo parla solo di web server (il che non implica che apache corrisponda a linux...) e il secondo è troppo datato. Lo dico perchè anch'io avevo visto quei siti ma non li ho ritenuti troppo significativi  :Razz: 

Cmq in quanto a "top dello user friendly" non sono così d'accordo, dopo aver provato Mac Os X credo sia quest'ultimo il top. Unisce la semplicità e immediatezza che si trova su windows con l'affidabilità e i pregi del suo cuore Unix, davvero notevole. 

Come non sono d'accordo con chi annovera tra i vantaggi di windows i mille mila driver, i programmi "tanti e belli", etc. Imho queste cose non sono merito di microsoft (o almeno non merito tecnico...), ma frutto di una catena di eventi nata con la diffusione incredibile di windows (che ripeto, imho dovuta principalmente all'abilità di Bill di capire prima di altri l'importanza di un ambiente amichevole, realizzarlo prima di altri insidiandosi così facilmente nelle case e mantenendo poi con ogni mezzo (tranne quelli tecnici...) il suo predominio). Se invece di windows ci fosse stato linux, *bsd o che altro, adesso windows non so dove sarebbe...  tutto ciò che sta intorno al sistema operativo è frutto della scelta commerciale di chi produce software/hardware, essendo windows dominante si fa tutto per windows, si spende meno e si guadagna di più.

Ovviamente imho  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cerri

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Però i siti da te indicati non mi paiono molto utili, il primo parla solo di web server (il che non implica che apache corrisponda a linux...) e il secondo è troppo datato. Lo dico perchè anch'io avevo visto quei siti ma non li ho ritenuti troppo significativi 

 

Questo e' vero ma non ho trovato nient'altro...

Pero' netcraft e' significativo: anche perche' Apache è come Linux (cioè un simbolo) per i webservers (voglio dire, Fineco lo fa girare come reverse proxy per non farsi buttare giu' le macchine Windows  :Very Happy: ).

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Cmq in quanto a "top dello user friendly" non sono così d'accordo, dopo aver provato Mac Os X credo sia quest'ultimo il top.

 

Confermo.

Ed e' pure 1095372198753 volte piu' bello  :Smile: 

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Unisce la semplicità e immediatezza che si trova su windows con l'affidabilità e i pregi del suo cuore Unix, davvero notevole. 

 

[modalità polemica e pianto]MacOS e' una fitta nel cuore: sono anni che spero di veder sparire gnome/kde/xyz in favore di qualcosa di decente, e l'ho visto apparire solo su Mac... sapendo poi che dietro c'e' BSD e XFree, non vedo cosa si aspetti a fare qc di decente anche per Linux!! [/modalità polemica e pianto]

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Come non sono d'accordo con chi annovera tra i vantaggi di windows i mille mila driver, i programmi "tanti e belli", etc. Imho queste cose non sono merito di microsoft (o almeno non merito tecnico...), ma frutto di una catena di eventi nata con la diffusione incredibile di windows (che ripeto, imho dovuta principalmente all'abilità di Bill di capire prima di altri l'importanza di un ambiente amichevole, realizzarlo prima di altri insidiandosi così facilmente nelle case e mantenendo poi con ogni mezzo (tranne quelli tecnici...) il suo predominio). Se invece di windows ci fosse stato linux, *bsd o che altro, adesso windows non so dove sarebbe...  tutto ciò che sta intorno al sistema operativo è frutto della scelta commerciale di chi produce software/hardware, essendo windows dominante si fa tutto per windows, si spende meno e si guadagna di più.

 

Io non confonderei driver e programmi.

Per i driver, il merito di Microsoft e' di aver creato delle API e dei sottosistemi facili da usare per creare dei driver (es: directx).

Per i programmi, anche con tutte le differenze del caso, pero', il discorso è simile: SGI ultimamente consiglia piattaforme Microsoft per far girare i propri programmi... :'(

Purtroppo, con i soldi si possono fare tante cose...

----------

## babalinux

io non mi unisco alla crociata dell'autore.

Credo che con il passare degli anni capira' che non ha senso.

Ognuno e' libero di pensarla come vuole.

Dati di fatto:

- Microsoft ha contribuito alla diffusione dei PC;

- Microsoft NON e' stata la prima a dettare degli standard (Mac);

- Microsoft ha una diffusione (per quanto riguarda il desktop) che e' limitativo definire capillare; 

et cetera...

- Linux mi piace di piu';

- Linux aiuta a capire come un sistema operativo funzioni meglio di quanto non faccia Finester;

- Linux ha potenzialita' maggiori di Finester perche' il suo coefficiente di miglioramento qualitativo e quantitativo e' piu' elevato;

- Linux, in certe condizioni, e' sicuramente piu' stabile;

et cetera...

my 2 eurocents, baba

----------

## teknux

mi aggiungo al dibattito:

sarà banale dirlo, ma su tutti i post che ho letto qui mi rimane difficile essere d'accordo o in disaccordo al 100% sarà che tutti hanno la loro buona percentuale di verità:

ad ogni modo la vedo così:

- perchè pensare che M$ abbia avvicinato le persone ai PC ? per un'interfaccia a finestre che già esisteva in mac già dall' 82 ? al massimo sarà la fortunata *coincidenza* di "marketing+relativamente basso costo dell'hardware" ad aver fatto la differenza...

- ma siamo sicuri che ha reso il pc più user friendly? il fatto di poter usare mouse+icone+finestre credo sia una agevolazione, ma almeno in M$ non mi sembra ci sia molto di amichevole nei messaggi "Questo programma ha eseguito un'operazione non valida all'indirizzo 0xfb..... pertanto sarà terminato"    :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   'AZZO HAI DETTO ?

per certi versi, semmai, ha dato l'impressione di avvicinare gli utenti ma di fatto gli ha allontanati visto che ha contribuito a diffondere l'idea che "TU DEVI FARE QUELLO CHE DICE IL COMPUTER" ma non era il discorso inverso?   :Rolling Eyes:   sono tuttavia d'accordo che non c'è motivo per il quale un potenziale utente debba imparare il funzionamento di un computer per poterlo usare, sarebbe meglio ma non poi così tassativo, c'è solo da imparare da Mac in questo caso, sbaglio? ma anche a leggersi tutta la bibliografia dedicata ai prodotti M$, siamo sicuri che alla fine l'utente ha il pieno controllo di quello che succede? ho forti dubbi in merito...

- dall'altra parte della barricata c'è Linux (e i free unix) con il suo parco software di tutto rispetto. certo di strada ce n'è molta da fare ancora per renderlo più amichevole, ma stavolta con la fondata sensazione di avere controllo sul proprio pc. tuttavia, al di là di etica e filosofia (che non guasta, ma in questo discorso cozza) il software disponibile su linux per una utenza home è appurato che non manca e non è neanche malvagio, anzi vi chiedo cosa manca, per esempio, a software come kmail o sylpheed per essere considerati peggiori di outlook. idem per i browser (e così abbiamo coperto il 50% dell'utenza desktop). OO.org forse non è ancora maturo (dipende anche per cosa...) ma vuoi mettere il costo 0? o meglio, ad essere onesti, preferisco donare 20euro (poi dipende in base alle tasche) al progetto di OO.org che piratarmi al costo di un cd M$-Office, e credo che anche un'azienda farebbe prima a donare 1000euro (cosa vuoi che siano?) piùttosto che pagare salate le licenze per postazione. è ovvio che tra pirataggi e software libero non so quanti di noi/voi siano abituati a pagare un software, io da studente squattrinato quale sono mi limito a *scroccare* i frutti del software libero promettendomi di donare qualcosa appena ne avrò possibilità, e nel frattempo mi limito a diffondere "il verbo"  :Wink:  se tutti applicassero questo meccanismo credo addirittura che lo sviluppo dei progetti andrebbe più velocemente, ovvio.

- infine l'ultima frecciata: ma come caxo è possibile che in oltre 12 anni di sviluppo, bug, exploit, crash vari M$ ancora non riesce a fare un software come si deve? anzi spesso peggiora! cosa mi rappresenta 1GB di installazione per XP perchè sono inclusi anche i driver (in verità, ovviamente, neanche tutti) delle periferiche? che mi succhi memoria a più non posso solo per accendersi? che mi devo tenere i servizi attivi anche se in realtà non mi servono ma che se disattivati per qualche strano motivo ti si pianta il sistema. porca miseria, ma linux in 11 anni è partito da zero e non ha tutti questi difetti! idem le applicazioni, ci sono progetti che in un paio di anni (se non meno) spesso diventano il MUST per certe applicazioni, e a M$ in ben "sei virgola uno" versioni, distribuite in un arco inferiore ai 10 anni ancora sforna bug degni di programmatori poco attenti alla sicurezza e al controllo del codice in generale; il bello è che neanche vengono inserite chissà quali nuove features (praticamente IE può competere con Netscape 4.x al massimo secondo questi canoni...) tanto da giustificare *cotanta* instabilità e difetti! forse è bene ricordare, come ciliegina sulla torta, che tutto questo splendore si paga...

my 1.95 cents,

tek

----------

## bsolar

 *teknux wrote:*   

> OO.org forse non è ancora maturo (dipende anche per cosa...) ma vuoi mettere il costo 0? o meglio, ad essere onesti, preferisco donare 20euro (poi dipende in base alle tasche) al progetto di OO.org che piratarmi al costo di un cd M$-Office

 

Mi stupirei fosse maturo, essendo un progetto nato appena 3 anni fa e alla versione 1.x. msoffice è in effetti alla versione 10 o 11 mi pare, nella suite xp. Inoltre a mio modesto parere il prezzo è assolutamente spropositato, parliamo di 200-300 euro, non proprio noccioline...

 *teknux wrote:*   

> che mi devo tenere i servizi attivi anche se in realtà non mi servono ma che se disattivati per qualche strano motivo ti si pianta il sistema. porca miseria

 

GH mi ricorda quel cavolo di un sevizio di stampa che disattivai su XP (non avendone necessità, non c'era neanche la stampante)... per qualche oscuro motivo con quel servizio disattivato windows update smetteva di funzionare...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## cerri

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> Mi stupirei fosse maturo, essendo un progetto nato appena 3 anni fa e alla versione 1.x. msoffice è in effetti alla versione 10 o 11 mi pare, nella suite xp. Inoltre a mio modesto parere il prezzo è assolutamente spropositato, parliamo di 200-300 euro, non proprio noccioline...

 

Dai un'occhiata qui, sei rimasto ai prezzi dell'83...

http://www.microsoft.com/office/howtobuy/pricing.asp

----------

## teknux

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi stupirei fosse maturo, essendo un progetto nato appena 3 anni fa e alla versione 1.x. msoffice è in effetti alla versione 10 o 11 mi pare, nella suite xp. Inoltre a mio modesto parere il prezzo è assolutamente spropositato, parliamo di 200-300 euro, non proprio noccioline...
> 
> 

 

appunto  :Wink: 

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> GH mi ricorda quel cavolo di un sevizio di stampa che disattivai su XP (non avendone necessità, non c'era neanche la stampante)... per qualche oscuro motivo con quel servizio disattivato windows update smetteva di funzionare... 

 

se per questo io ho installato per la prima volta win2000 (per mia madre) nel febbraio 2003. sapendo che ci sarebbero stati "spifferi di default" cominciai a chiudere ciò che non ritenevo necessario (almeno poggiandomi sulle basi che ho su linux) quindi tutto. vai a capire perchè diavolo se disattivo l'rpc non mi disegnava neanche le finestre, rallentamenti vari, impallamenti... risolsi con una shell di emergenza tramite cd di win2k e ripristinai tutto. da quell'esperienza ho concluso: o sono io che non ci capisco nulla dei winNT-like (probabile), oppure è vero che attivano servizi teoricamente superflui per i comuni mortali linuxari, ma necessari per M$ perchè hanno progettato a cavolo le loro applicazioni... bah!

saluti,

tek

----------

## babalinux

 *Quote:*   

> vai a capire perchè diavolo se disattivo l'rpc non mi disegnava neanche le finestre

 

beh (a parte le scelte progettuali di Ms) in questo caso forse avevi esagerato  :Wink: 

baba

----------

## Sparker

Beh, visto i recenti bug della RPC, non direi che ha esagerato. (tra l'altro sembra abbia ancora problemi)

----------

## augustus

 *Quote:*   

> - perchè pensare che M$ abbia avvicinato le persone ai PC ? per un'interfaccia a finestre che già esisteva in mac già dall' 82 ? al massimo sarà la fortunata *coincidenza* di "marketing+relativamente basso costo dell'hardware" ad aver fatto la differenza...
> 
> 

 

Non per altro M$ è stata portata in tribunale per questo:

http://law.richmond.edu/jolt/v1i1/myers.html

fosse solo l'unica cosa che ha copiato ... 

 *Quote:*   

>  Q: Can you provide a brief history of Microsoft?
> 
> A: In the early 1980s, IBM asked Microsoft to produce an operating system for their upcoming "personal computer." That product became MS DOS and made billions for Microsoft. Microsoft followed that up with Microsoft Windows and the components of Microsoft Office (Microsoft Word, Microsoft Excel and Microsoft PowerPoint).
> 
> Q: Doesn't that make Microsoft the most innovative PC software company?
> ...

 

http://www.lindows.com/lindows_michaelsminutes_archives.php?id=65

 *Quote:*   

> sono tuttavia d'accordo che non c'è motivo per il quale un potenziale utente debba imparare il funzionamento di un computer per poterlo usare, 

 

La conoscenza  è direttamente proporzionale alla libertà... quindi ihmo l'approccio windows "non ti lascio imparare il funzionamento del computer e non ti faccio capire cosa stai facendo ... ci penso a tutto io"  limita la libertà.

Mi sembra che ciò costituisca un ottimo motivo per l'utente debba imparare a documentarsi.

 *Quote:*   

>   OO.org forse non è ancora maturo 

 

Come ho già detto non è al livello di M$ Office, ma ha raggiunto un grado di maturità che permette di sostituire M$ Office nella maggior parte dei casi ... proprio perchè

 *Quote:*   

> Che chi utilizza Office lo utilizza per il 5% delle sue potenzialità è altrettanto vero. 

 

 *Quote:*   

>  M$ ancora non riesce a fare un software come si deve?

 

Forse perchè i suoi sw sono closed source? Forse perchè il kernel windows è fatto coi piedi? Forse perchè per guadagnare più soldi buttano fuori release su release senza attuare una fase di testing sufficientemente lunga?

 *Quote:*   

> Certo di strada ce n'è molta da fare ancora per renderlo più amichevole,

 

Io per amichevole intendo qualcosa che mi faccia fare ciò che voglio, mica qualcosa che mi dice "non far nulla che faccio tutto io ... poi se succedono disastri sono affari tuoi".

Conseguentemente gnu\linux mi sembra molto più amichevole di windows.

Potete dirmi che è diverso da windows (e solo per questo, ihmo, la gente  - che usa da anni win- fa fatica ad imparare ad usarlo), ma non ditemi che è meno amichevole.

----------

## Menkalinan

 *the-matrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io per amichevole intendo qualcosa che mi faccia fare ciò che voglio, mica qualcosa che mi dice "non far nulla che faccio tutto io ... poi se succedono disastri sono affari tuoi".
> 
> Conseguentemente gnu\linux mi sembra molto più amichevole di windows.
> ...

 

Tieni conto anche che con le distribuzioni piu' popolari l'installazione e l'uso semplicistico (browser, client mail e OO) Linux ormai e' praticamente al passo di Windows. Tempo fa prima di convertirmi alla Gentoo avevo la Mandrake 9.1 , e in mezz'oretta mi sono trovato un desktop perfettamente funzionante, facile da configurare (il wizard per la connessione di rete lo sanno usare anche i bambini) e con tutti gli strumenti che ad un impiegato servono. Come amichevolezza ci siamo!

Le uniche due pecche (e anche queste in via di risolvenza) sono la schiettezza di Linux, che per far girare tutto velocemente ha un tool per ogni cosa (tipo il Kfloppy, incorporato invece nelle cartelle su Win) e bisogna impararsi a trovarli in giro, e il fatto che per non tutti i programmi Win ci sono i corrispettivi linux (per me due su tutti, i programmi di chat tipo MSN Messenger, molto diffusi, e Winmx). Per avere un sistema unico ti tocca imparare ad usare vmWare e l'utente medio non vuole nemmeno sentirne parlare.

P.S. Ciao a tutti sono nuovo   :Very Happy: 

----------

## bld

Ok sono d'accordo. 

E' vero che cono un kill risolvi la situazione che hai un controllo

totale del sistema, e tutto il resto.

Ma ancora oggi. Io in giro per internet vedo delle thread tipo

"Linux is user friendly not stupid friendly"

Il che per me vuol dire, che a una persona che serve il computer

per lavorare i suoi documente prendere e ricevere email... non se la sente proprio di usare windows. Apparte questo.. quanti di voi li hanno pagati? E quanti li hanno preso "da un amico" ? Come i giochi per dire.. o applicazioni come photoshop. 

E poi un altro problema di linux e' il sopporto che NON CE

Redhat e SuSe ci provano, ma dove?  A monaco e new york? Alle capitali del mondo? E cosa succede al resto del mondo? Io ogni volta che ho parlato con qualcuno per creare una rette aziendale a malapena conosceva i sistemi unix-like, e piu che altro non voleva averne a che fare. Perche "questo non gira su unix, quello non gira su unix.." e alla fine de lo dice chiaro a tondo

che non "puo" offrirti un support per una cosa che non conosce. E mica un azienda si mette a fare "esperimenti" se il software che usa e' stabile oppure no? (OpenOffice e vari altri software liberi con la scitta a lettere maiuscole "L'AUTORE NON GARANTISCE UN CA**O (giustamente) PERCHE QUESTO E' SOFTWARE LIBERO" )  e allora? Qualcuno dovrebbe garantire no? Oppure NO? 

Beh triste verita' ... ma e' ... e' un dato di fatto. Ancora non siamo al livello.

ps. Ovviamente non parliamo per una multinazionale che si puo permettere di pagare 8 sys-admin piu 7 tecnici piu una tiger team, e ha 9 computer che girano come server Unix etc etc.. 

Parliamo per le piccole medie imprese che il computer lo vedono come puro strumento di lavoro, e chiedono solo efficienza, facilita', trasparenza.

..e cmq.. non e' per questo che esistono i computer?

----------

## teknux

 *the-matrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non per altro M$ è stata portata in tribunale per questo:
> 
> http://law.richmond.edu/jolt/v1i1/myers.html
> ...

 

si è storia vecchia, la sapevo ma ho omesso per decenza, potrei sembrare un taliban  :Wink: 

 *the-matrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La conoscenza  è direttamente proporzionale alla libertà... quindi ihmo l'approccio windows "non ti lascio imparare il funzionamento del computer e non ti faccio capire cosa stai facendo ... ci penso a tutto io"  limita la libertà.
> 
> Mi sembra che ciò costituisca un ottimo motivo per l'utente debba imparare a documentarsi.
> ...

 

sono d'accordo al 1000% con questa opinione, ma nel mio commento ho aggiunto, che sarebbe buona cosa, tuttavia non necessaria. forse nominare la parolina magica "Mac" spiega tutto? ovvio che devi sapere *minimo* come avviare/spegnere, aprire applicazioni e bla bla, tuttavia credo che se vuoi far navigare anche la nonnina ottantenne bisognerebbe evitare di fargli imparare quelle nozioni più teniche o perlomeno dare la libertà di scegliere se imparare qualcosa in più o in meno. l'importante, ed è qui che M$ fallisce clamorosamente, è che FUNZIONI DI DEFAULT, cioè che una volta installato non si impalli con errori da "presa in giro" tipo gli indirizzi di memoria in esadecimale! viene da ridedere a pensare che dalle finestre *a prova di scemo* si passa all'esadecimale con la stessa semplicità di fare un bisognino in bagno... Mac funzia bene (appurato qui e altrove mi sembra), è pratico e friendly (anche qui non credo ci piova) e SOLO SE CI TIENI puoi approfondire il funzionamento del sistema interno. credo che questa sia la vera libertà e rivoluzione. se poi vogliamo fare una chiacchierata inter-nos, tra smanettoni linuxari (magari gentooiani) allora è ovvio che l'asse del discorso cambia radicalmente tanto quasi da pretendere che *come minimo* un utente debba saper gestire i servizi di rete, le periferiche etc...  :Wink: 

 *the-matrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*     OO.org forse non è ancora maturo  
> 
> Come ho già detto non è al livello di M$ Office, ma ha raggiunto un grado di maturità che permette di sostituire M$ Office nella maggior parte dei casi ...
> ...

 

anche qui mi trovi d'accordo, ma bisogna sempre controllare da quale punto di vista stiamo guardando la situazione. anche io uso SOLO OO.org (e Lyx per la tesi...) ma prima di consigliarlo a qualche azienda o scettico in genere aspetterei un secondo. credo sia un po' come i colloqui di lavoro, prima di dimostrare quanto vali (ammesso che lo permettano) bisogna sapersi presentare bene. immagina un potenziale utente scettico che non aspetta altro di vedere dove andrà a toppare il programma, sai che figura?

 *the-matrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*    M$ ancora non riesce a fare un software come si deve? 
> 
> Forse perchè i suoi sw sono closed source? Forse perchè il kernel windows è fatto coi piedi? Forse perchè per guadagnare più soldi buttano fuori release su release senza attuare una fase di testing sufficientemente lunga?
> ...

 

dai non tiriamo in ballo la storia del closed source, altrimenti poi ti tocca spiegare come mai software come Opera, Photoshop e Autocad siano comunque leader incontrastati. Certo potrai dire che abbiamo mozilla e i suoi nipoti, c'è gimp e ancora non esiste un CAD minimamente decente open source, fatto sta che i programmi citati sono comunque ottimi e... closed! parafrasando una frase di un libroOrwell: 

```
closed source può essere buono. open source può essere meglio!
```

 *the-matrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io per amichevole intendo qualcosa che mi faccia fare ciò che voglio, mica qualcosa che mi dice "non far nulla che faccio tutto io ... poi se succedono disastri sono affari tuoi".
> 
> Conseguentemente gnu\linux mi sembra molto più amichevole di windows.
> ...

 

torno a ripetere che questo discorso lo puoi fare QUI e tra gli smanettoni di un LUG et similia. fermo restando che la penso come te, bisogna pure pensare che AD OGGI i driver delle periferiche vanno compilati (COMPILATI!?  :Shocked:  ) come moduli ( MODULI?!  :Shocked:  ) nel kernel (KERNEL?!  :Shocked: ). ah si per masterizzare occorre emulazione SCSI (  :Shocked: ) , ma non ti preoccupare, per navigare l'importante è che non hai un WINMODEM (  :Shocked:  ).

ops, devo scappare! la nonnina ottantenne che voleva navigare in rete si sta inspiegabilmente infilando un cappio al collo... [voce verdone] NONNA! A NONNAAAA![/voce verdone]

 :Razz: 

saluti,

tek

----------

## augustus

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dai non tiriamo in ballo la storia del closed source, altrimenti poi ti tocca spiegare come mai software come Opera, Photoshop e Autocad siano comunque leader incontrastati. Certo potrai dire che abbiamo mozilla e i suoi nipoti, c'è gimp e ancora non esiste un CAD minimamente decente open source, fatto sta che i programmi citati sono comunque ottimi e... closed! parafrasando una frase di un libroOrwell:

 

Quello che hai detto non c'entra nulla con quello che ho detto io: non ho detto che i sw open sono migliori dei sw closed. Anzi, ho fatto un esempio proprio del contrario: Ooo può sostituire in molti casi M$Office, ma non è ancora al suo livello.

IHMO è però innegabile che il fatto che windows sia closed ha in un qual modo contribuito alla sua  relativa inferiorità ad altri OS. E questo è quello che ho detto!

 *Quote:*   

> torno a ripetere che questo discorso lo puoi fare QUI e tra gli smanettoni di un LUG et similia. fermo restando che la penso come te, bisogna pure pensare che AD OGGI i driver delle periferiche vanno compilati (COMPILATI!?  ) come moduli ( MODULI?!  ) nel kernel (KERNEL?! ). ah si per masterizzare occorre emulazione SCSI ( ) , ma non ti preoccupare, per navigare l'importante è che non hai un WINMODEM (  ).
> 
> 

 

Personalmente non sono d'accordo. Oggettivamente non vedo perchè si debba vedere gnu\linux come - userfriendly di windows.

Certo che sono richieste alcune conoscenze per utilizzare gnu\linux.

Ma ne sono richieste altre per utilizzare windows.

Cioè bisogna smetterla di guardare dal punto di vista del windowsiano per definire l'unità dim misura  della facilità di un OS.

Parliamo oggettivamente: mettiamo davanti a un computer con windows e ad un'altro con gnu\linux 2 persone che non sanno nulla di computer. Ma che non sanno nulla: che sono a pari livello: che non hanno mai visto win (altrimenti l'utente win sarebbe avvantaggiato).

1) Secondo me imparerebbero ad utilizzare il computer più o meno nello stesso tempo.

Ora prendi le due persone che utilizzando i 2 diversi OS hanno sviluppato 2 concetti diversi di come si debba configurare un OS: scambiali ... cioè metti al computer-linux quello che usava win e al computer win quello che usava linux.

2) Uno ti dirà che gnu\linux pè difficile; l'altro ti dirà che win è difficile.

3) Ubi veritas? La verità sta semplicemente nel capire che nessuno dei due sistemi si può definire + o meno difficile; + o meno user friendly.

Concludo con l'osservzione che l'utente che avevamo messo davanti al computer gnu\linux è + libero e ha subito un maggiore incremento delle sue conscenze informatiche.

----------

## bsolar

 *teknux wrote:*   

> torno a ripetere che questo discorso lo puoi fare QUI e tra gli smanettoni di un LUG et similia. fermo restando che la penso come te, bisogna pure pensare che AD OGGI i driver delle periferiche vanno compilati (COMPILATI!?  ) come moduli ( MODULI?!  ) nel kernel (KERNEL?! ). ah si per masterizzare occorre emulazione SCSI ( ) , ma non ti preoccupare, per navigare l'importante è che non hai un WINMODEM (  ).

 

Non c'entra nulla, a mio parere. La maggior parte degli utenti windows non si installa il sistema e nemmeno saprebbe da dove cominciare. Dubito la maggior parte sappia fare cose anche banali come cambiare il layout della tastiera... e in fondo è giusto così, questo è il lavoro di chi fornisce la macchina o (nel caso di una azienda) dello staff tecnico che si deve occupare di far andare le cose.

All'utente finale non dovrebbe importare se serve o meno emulazione SCSI per masterizzare (che comunque non è più necessaria) o cose simili, non dovrebbe spettare a lui configurare la cosa.

----------

## BlueRaven

 *Menkalinan wrote:*   

> per non tutti i programmi Win ci sono i corrispettivi linux (per me due su tutti, i programmi di chat tipo MSN Messenger, molto diffusi, e Winmx)

 

Eh?   :Shocked: 

Per la messaggistica c'è solo l'imbarazzo della scelta: Gaim, i vari client Jabber, i cloni di ICQ...

Stesso discorso per il file sharing: xmule, mldonkey, bit torrent... e sono solo i primi nomi che mi vengono in mente.

Benvenuto tra noi!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## shev

Io l'esperimento di far imparare ad usare il pc ad un utente che non ne aveva mai usato uno l'ho fatto, facendolo iniziare con debian, openoffice e compagnia. Ebbene, dopo due giorni sapeva fare tutto ciò che gli serviva (web, mail, fogli di calcolo, word processor, giochini...), "crash" non sapeva nemmeno cosa volesse dire ed era tutto soddisfatto: tecnicamente faceva ciò che voleva senza problemi, moralmente e filososficamente poteva sentirsi appagato. Quindi credo che quanto diceva the-matrix (mi pare) sia grosso modo vero. Settimana prossima dovrei fare tale esperimento con uno che sa usare (a malapena) windows e che stanco dei problemi che windows gli da mi ha implorato di fargli provare Linux (e non sa nemmeno come si installi windows, un driver e compagnia, quindi non è che già che si fa installare Linux da me allora Linux è più ostico...).

Un'ultima cosa: come diceva cerri, che senso ha avere un sistema in cui è tutto facile da usare e installare se poi questo si pianta spesso e quando ha problemi non si sa da dove iniziare a cercare la soluzione? Imho Linux con la sua struttura logica, i sorgenti aperti, la ricca dotazione di log, etc. è molto più comodo da gestire di quanto non lo sia windows sotto questo punto di vista. Ognuno ha i suoi pregi e i suoi difetti insomma, solo che per alcuni OS prevalgono i secondi  :Laughing: 

----------

## teknux

 *the-matrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> IHMO è però innegabile che il fatto che windows sia closed ha in un qual modo contribuito alla sua  relativa inferiorità ad altri OS. E questo è quello che ho detto!
> 
> 

 

appunto io ti ho tirato in ballo esempi di software closed ma ottimo nel loro campo. purtroppo sarà semplicistico ma il problema è la M$ stessa semmai: non sa/vuole fare software decente. il modello closed penalizza anche secondo il mio punto di vista, ma ci sono eccezioni che a quanto pare confermano la regola, quasi quanto affermare che tutto sommato i *BSD sono purtroppo/inspiegabilmente *meno famosi* di linux. quindi credo che il modello closed di M$ sia la causa meno influente nella produzione di software così scarso. tutto qui...

 *the-matrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Parliamo oggettivamente: mettiamo davanti a un computer con windows e ad un'altro con gnu\linux 2 persone che non sanno nulla di computer. Ma che non sanno nulla: che sono a pari livello: che non hanno mai visto win (altrimenti l'utente win sarebbe avvantaggiato).
> 
> 1) Secondo me imparerebbero ad utilizzare il computer più o meno nello stesso tempo.
> ...

 

certo, io porto lo stesso esempio a quelle persone che sostengono che linux sia difficile, guarda un po'  :Razz:  . parliamo allora della *migrazione* perchè non bastano solo i nuovi utenti con 0 conoscenze, che è più facile fargli apprendere dei concetti che comunque saranno sempre nuovi per lui...

purtroppo il paragone linux-Vs-Win è quasi d'obbligo, se vogliamo parlare oggettivamente. Lo stato dei fatti è che che la *maggioranza* (possiamo chiamarla massa, magari sarà offensivo...) di utenti home e aziende (a livello segreterie etc) usa M$. problema/scopo/utopia: voglio che tutti passino a linux, come diavolo faccio? dovrò assolutamente fare i conti con le loro vecchie conoscenze... altro problema: voglio che i vendors comincino a offrire linux preinstallato sui pc (al massimo *permettiamo* di scegliere la distro va...  :Razz: ), come faccio? devo convincere i vendor, come? cercando di far conoscere/apprezzare linux a più persone possibili. non so se avete notato che anche riviste windows-based cominciano timidamente a parlare di linux in rubriche iniziali di poche paginette, ora cominciano direttamente a regalare libri (con tanto di pubblicità sui quotidiani!). il mio negozio di fiducia a roma mi ha chiesto di cosa si tratti lindows! questo è un buon passo, non trovi? ma bisogna sempre fare i conti con Win, ancora per un bel po'... anche perchè io non sono per "linux agli uomini di buona volontà" che hanno la costanza di andarsi a cercare le info, mi sento un po' più democratico e caritatevole tanto da sperare un linux su tutti i pc, anche quello della "nonnina" (che tra l'altro e ispirata alla "zietta" di stallman). poi ripeto: io ho le tue stesse opinioni personali, sto solo cercando di essere obiettivo e guardare indistintamente pro e contro...

 *the-matrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Concludo con l'osservzione che l'utente che avevamo messo davanti al computer gnu\linux è + libero e ha subito un maggiore incremento delle sue conscenze informatiche.
> 
> 

 

anche se ri-ripeto di essere d'accordo: mi spieghi per quale motivo una persona deve essere obbligata ad imparare oltre il *necessario* (con tutti i limiti infiniti dell'espressione) ? vuoi che ti porti esempi di vita reale? un mio amico, suo padre e mio padre:

sono riuscito a convincere tutti e 3 che linux è un'ottima alternativa  sul loro pc. situazione:

il mio amico: smanettone windowsiano (con tutti i limiti che comporta) gli piace scaricare "a mazzetta" da winmx, ha un adsl-modem usb non ancora supportato da linuxo, ama giocare a halflife & co. attirato si è installato mandrake da solo (non è difficile installare...) ma non potendo navigare ha tolto la partizione linux e via... meno uno.

il padre del mio amico: abbastanza smanettone, lui deve lavorarci, quindi ha pensato bene di passare a un sistema stabile ed ha scelto suse. anche lui stesso problema del modem e qualche smadonno con openoffice. al momento sta ancora su win...

mio padre: è il peggiore dei casi possibili. da ex programmatore assembler (meglio non dirvi di cosa...) ha mollato il suo vecchio lavoro e ha rifiutato la tecnologia fino a quando non l'hanno obbligato a scrivere articoli col pc anzichè con la macchina da scrivere semplice. odia i pc ed imparare a come usarli. insomma un incubo per se stesso e chi gli sta vicino (me). attirato dalla matrice "politico anarchica" di linux vuole farselo installare ed è perfino deciso ad impararlo, ma preferisco aspettare, altrimenti mi tocca stargli dietro per mesi (anni?)

come vedi ho portato esempi un po' più concreti, oggi è difficile parlare di persone che non hanno il pc, bisogna semmai far leva sulle nuove generazioni (=<16 anni) per seguire il tuo ragionamento. prima di seguirlo bisogna "linuxatizzare" quelli che lo  hanno che a loro volta convinceranno i vendor e via dicendo... sbaglio?

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La maggior parte degli utenti windows non si installa il sistema e nemmeno saprebbe da dove cominciare. Dubito la maggior parte sappia fare cose anche banali come cambiare il layout della tastiera... e in fondo è giusto così, questo è il lavoro di chi fornisce la macchina o (nel caso di una azienda) dello staff tecnico che si deve occupare di far andare le cose. 

 

esagerato?   :Wink: 

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> All'utente finale non dovrebbe importare se serve o meno emulazione SCSI per masterizzare (che comunque non è più necessaria) o cose simili, non dovrebbe spettare a lui configurare la cosa.
> 
> 

 

no? se parli di utenti home quindi è meglio regalare soldi alle assistenze dei negozi? se parli di azienda, ok  :Very Happy: 

 *BlueRaven wrote:*   

> Stesso discorso per il file sharing: xmule, mldonkey, bit torrent... e sono solo i primi nomi che mi vengono in mente. 

 

dimentichi giFT, io lo uso sulle reti kazaa, non è che sia ancora il massimo ma riesco a cercare cose sugli hd di oltre 4 milioni di utenti  :Very Happy: 

saluti,

tek

----------

## Menkalinan

 *BlueRaven wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Eh?  
> 
> Per la messaggistica c'è solo l'imbarazzo della scelta: Gaim, i vari client Jabber, i cloni di ICQ...
> ...

 

Di tutti quelli che conosco nessuno si aggancia alla rete Passport di Microsoft (che e' quella con piu' utenti e quella che tutta la gente comune usa, almeno in italia). Per il file sharing, lo so anch'io che ci sono le controparti (ad esempio per la rete di Gnutella), ma non per tutti.

Sono incontentabile lo so, e pure restio a cambiare abitudini....

----------

## teknux

 *Menkalinan wrote:*   

> [
> 
> Di tutti quelli che conosco nessuno si aggancia alla rete Passport di Microsoft

 

prendila come un colpo di fortuna! un giretto su BUGTRAQ di securityfocus.com potrebbe farti perdere il grado di apprezzamento per quel network...

gira che ti rigira c'è sempre M$ di mezzo eh?  :Wink: 

saluti,

tek

----------

## bsolar

 *teknux wrote:*   

>  *bsolar wrote:*   
> 
> All'utente finale non dovrebbe importare se serve o meno emulazione SCSI per masterizzare (che comunque non è più necessaria) o cose simili, non dovrebbe spettare a lui configurare la cosa.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Non so che utenti finali ci sono dalle tue parti, ma dall'esperienza che ho io senza assistenza, o dal negozio o da conoscenti capaci... ben pochi saprebbero cavarsela da soli anche nel fare le cose più semplici.  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Menkalinan wrote:*   

> Per il file sharing, lo so anch'io che ci sono le controparti (ad esempio per la rete di Gnutella), ma non per tutti.
> 
> Sono incontentabile lo so, e pure restio a cambiare abitudini....

 

A che "controparte" ti riferisci? Le reti più usate sono tutte "coperte" anche da prodotti disponibili per Linux, che io sappia.

----------

## augustus

 *Quote:*   

> : mi spieghi per quale motivo una persona deve essere obbligata ad imparare oltre il *necessario* (con tutti i limiti infiniti dell'espressione) ?
> 
> 

 

Io non ho mai detto che una persona debba essere obbligata ad imparare oltre il necessario.Ho solo detto che ci sono ottime ragioni per imparare oltre a quello che ti fa imparare windows.

Poi è ovvio che uno fa quel che vuole. E' ovvio anche che se io mi rendo conto che la libertà dei miei amici windowsiani è limitata cerco di aprirgli un po' gli occhi.

Metaforicamente posso paragonare la storia al mito della caverna di Platone ... il filosofo che fa dopo aver contemplato la Verità? Torna per motivi etici nella caverna per liberare "la massa".

Poi se "la massa" non vuole essere liberata, pace. Almeno il filosofo ha messo al corrente la massa del fatto che in realtà è prigioniera della doxà.

 *Quote:*   

> sono riuscito a convincere tutti e 3 che linux è un'ottima alternativa sul loro pc [...] ... meno uno [...] al momento sta ancora su win...  [...]  ma preferisco aspettare, altrimenti mi tocca stargli dietro per mesi (anni?)  

 

Come ho detto se il filosofo non riesce nella sua impresa, pace! Almeno ha tentato   :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Parliamo allora della *migrazione* perchè non bastano solo i nuovi utenti con 0 conoscenze, [...]"linuxatizzare" quelli che lo hanno che a loro volta convinceranno i vendor e via dicendo... sbaglio? 

 

Io incomincierei a diffondere delle correzioni della disinformazione che circola.

Prima di far provare gnu\linux agli altri, bisogna, come dire, prepararli.

Incominciamo a fargli capire che hanno dei preconcetti; incominciamo a dirgli che gnu\linux non è difficile; incominciamo a consigliargli di leggersi Free as in freedom; incominciamo a ricordare che usare gnu\linux non fa un po' hacker.

Finchè ci sarà tanta disinformazione in giro, sarà difficile che una persona utilizzi linux dopo che l'ha installato perchè gliel'ha detto un suo amico. L'unica speranza che un utente continui ad usare gnu\linux è che lo usi perchè ha vogli di sapere. Perchè ha voglia di essere libero. 

La voglia di installarlo deve venire da lui stesso: non deve isntallarlo perchè gliel'hanno detto gli altri.

Prima combattiamo la disinformazione facendo capire veramente cosa sia gnu\linux: non solo la sua relativa superiorità tecnica ma anche gli ideali da cui il progetto gnu è nato. Personalmente, infatti, utilizzo gnu\linux perchè E' LIBERO ( altrimenti mi sarei potutto rivolgere ai *BSD); la sua superiorità a wiundow passa in secondo piano. 

Quando la gente saprà veramente cos'è GNU\linux, forse gli utenti arriveranno da se.

[/quote]

----------

## teknux

 *the-matrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io non ho mai detto che una persona debba essere obbligata ad imparare oltre il necessario.Ho solo detto che ci sono ottime ragioni per imparare oltre a quello che ti fa imparare windows.
> 
> 

 

si concettualmente c'è sempre un buon motivo per imparare qualcosa in più. come si dice: impara l'arte e mettila da parte  :Wink: 

magari sempre sul discorso migrazione, credo sia indiscutibile che la *massa* ha poca voglia di imparare perchè sono abituati ad avere un po' tutto e subito senza il minimo sforzo. i miei libri introduttivi (addirittura "appunti linux" in formato cartaceo!) li ho prestati qua e là proprio per togliere la briga di chi è interessato di andarseli a scaricare e stampare. le loro risposte, più o meno tutte uguali erano: "seee ma non ho tempo di stare dietro a ste cose" (era una mandrake), neanche con libricini di 20 pagine!! neanche quando sventolavo l'idea che non hanno bisogno di antivirus, che hanno desktop più "cool" e stabili. figuriamoci poi la filosofia open source... con quella ho attratto mio padre  :Wink:  vuol dire che questa massa continuerà a vedere la propria ombra riflessa nella caverna credendo sia la realtà... abbiamo perso? forse. quindi servono altri modi per attirare persone, qualcosa ancora più a prova di scemo.

 *the-matrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Almeno il filosofo ha messo al corrente la massa del fatto che in realtà è prigioniera della doxà.
> 
> 

 

beato te che ancora hai tutta sta voglia ed energia per credere di riuscire in un'impresa tanto titanica. io fino adesso ho convertito con successo poche persone (nell'ordine di 2 su non so quanti...) alla fine mi sento un po' don chishotte (come azz si scrive?  :Razz: ) contro i mulini a vento e un po' cassandra che prevedeva i disastri e nessuno le credeva ovvero: "mi sono beccato un virus, come mai?", "azzo vieni che ho le icone spostate sul desktop, perchè?", o (new entry di mio padre) "la mia rubrica di 300 indirizzi è sparita! ora ne vedo solo 3!!! aiuto!". io rido, un po' sadicamente godo e mi riprendo la mia soddisfazione in questo modo  :Evil or Very Mad: 

 *the-matrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Prima di far provare gnu\linux agli altri, bisogna, come dire, prepararli.
> 
> Incominciamo a fargli capire che hanno dei preconcetti; incominciamo a dirgli che gnu\linux non è difficile; incominciamo a consigliargli di leggersi Free as in freedom; incominciamo a ricordare che usare gnu\linux non fa un po' hacker.
> ...

 

poi cerchiamo fargli capire che purtroppo per ora non c'è il supporto a quella marca di scanner, stampante o modem che sia. non so te, ma io già fatico a convincere le persone ad usare rtf al posto di doc, ascii nella mail al posto di html, e bcc al posto di cc. mo vagli a spiegare com'è questa faccenda dell'hardware non supportato. NOI bravi linuxari ci informiamo prima di comprare hadware, LORO aspiranti migratori non lo sapevano e tuttavia dubito ne avrebbero capito qualcosa dell'offerta del loro venditore di pc....

 *the-matrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> L'unica speranza che un utente continui ad usare gnu\linux è che lo usi perchè ha vogli di sapere. Perchè ha voglia di essere libero. 
> 
> La voglia di installarlo deve venire da lui stesso: non deve isntallarlo perchè gliel'hanno detto gli altri.
> ...

 

si vero, ma per gente diciamo.... predisposta come NOI. io ho incominciato a conoscere linux nel '98, qualche libro qui e là ma non avevo ancora un mio pc. credo di appartenere a quei pochi casi di persona che come primo pc si è installato subito linux e senza windows in dual boot....

 *the-matrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Prima combattiamo la disinformazione facendo capire veramente cosa sia gnu\linux: non solo la sua relativa superiorità tecnica ma anche gli ideali da cui il progetto gnu è nato.
> 
> 

 

quante persone ritieni siano interessate? fanno fatica a capire win, ci si mette pure a impallarli con la filosofia rischi che ti tirino verdura  :Wink:  per quanto nobile sia la causa di GNU/* e dell'Open Source, bisogna attirare persone con metodi più... materialisti. le persone vogliono i fatti, poi le parole...

 *the-matrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Personalmente, infatti, utilizzo gnu\linux perchè E' LIBERO ( altrimenti mi sarei potutto rivolgere ai *BSD);
> 
> 

 

scusa cosa avrebbero di non libero i *BSD? se c'è una licenza libera diciamo che è proprio la BSD! talmente libera che ridotta in due parole molto brutali suona come:

"tiè beccate 'sto codice e facce quello che catso te pare, basta che ce metti che l'ho scritto io o se te pijo te faccio vende casa!"

 *the-matrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> la sua superiorità a wiundow passa in secondo piano.
> 
> 

 

per me invece vale il discorso: "se vale, va bene tutto. se vale ed è pure open godo!". mac os fino alla 9.x e prime versioni di OSX non erano affatto open, ma gli avrei dato i soldi volentieri per pagare quel capolavoro di usabilità, stabilità e grafica (anche l'occhio...).

 *the-matrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quando la gente saprà veramente cos'è GNU\linux, forse gli utenti arriveranno da se.
> 
> 

 

me lo auguro in primis. te lo auguro per non farti rimanere deluso dalla realtà che potrebbe prospettarsi secondo questo concetto...

saluti,

tek

----------

## Menkalinan

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A che "controparte" ti riferisci? Le reti più usate sono tutte "coperte" anche da prodotti disponibili per Linux, che io sappia.

 

La rete di Winmx (il peer network) non e' coperta e sono parecchi milioni di utenti. Per Gnutella e Kazaa invece si (kazaa ha 260 milioni di utenti), li conosco pure io.

Magari sono io igniorante (con la i), non la conosco e sto sparando un bastimento di ca***te...

----------

## Menkalinan

 *teknux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> prendila come un colpo di fortuna! un giretto su BUGTRAQ di securityfocus.com potrebbe farti perdere il grado di apprezzamento per quel network...
> 
> gira che ti rigira c'è sempre M$ di mezzo eh? 
> ...

 

Lo so che come software non e' il meglio in circolazione, anzi!

Pero' ha il pregio che ha un sacco e mezzo di utenti, magari che non hanno nemmeno la piu' lontana intenzione di cambiare programma (ad esempio il buon vecchio ICQ, che ovviamente su linux si chiama Licq), anche perche' - grossa pecca - non hanno voglia di imparare ad usare un pc giusto un po' di piu' di quanto a loro appare necessario. Non vorrei che il passaggio a Linux volesse dire perdere contatti.

----------

## augustus

 *Quote:*   

>  io fino adesso ho convertito con successo poche persone (nell'ordine di 2 su non so quanti...)

 

Per quello io sono riuscito a convincere solo 2 persone ad installarlo. Da quel che mi risulta non lo stanno usando nemmeno (anzi, forse uno lo sta usando ... bho, è un po' che non lo sento).

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> quante persone ritieni siano interessate? fanno fatica a capire win, ci si mette pure a impallarli con la filosofia rischi che ti tirino verdura per quanto nobile sia la causa di GNU/* e dell'Open Source, bisogna attirare persone con metodi più... materialisti. le persone vogliono i fatti, poi le parole... 

 

Sarà, ma fin che non si conosce una cosa sarà dura apprezzarla. 

E l'ideale del free software è indissolubilmente legato a GNU\linux.

Ne costituisce una caratteristica fondamentale.

Come ti ho detto, se non esistessero il progetto GNU e la GPL, perchè dovrei usare Debian\gnu (o Gentoo) piuttosto che FreeBSD o NetBSD? Perchè gnu\linux e non MacOS?

Credo che la controdisinformazione debba riguardare entrambi gli ambiti: quello materialistico, come dici tu, ma anche quello ideologico.

 *Quote:*   

> scusa cosa avrebbero di non libero i *BSD? se c'è una licenza libera diciamo che è proprio la BSD! talmente libera che ridotta in due parole molto brutali suona come:
> 
> "tiè beccate 'sto codice e facce quello che catso te pare, basta che ce metti che l'ho scritto io o se te pijo te faccio vende casa!" 

 

Le licenze BSD sono open. Ma sono pseudolibere.

Ihmo una licenza è veramente libera quando garantisce il mantenimento della libertà.

E questo la licenza bsd non lo assicura... perchè non è copyleft   :Wink: 

----------

## cerri

Bel topic  :Cool: 

----------

## teknux

 *the-matrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per quello io sono riuscito a convincere solo 2 persone ad installarlo. Da quel che mi risulta non lo stanno usando nemmeno (anzi, forse uno lo sta usando ... bho, è un po' che non lo sento).
> 
> 

 

ah ecco, cominciavo a sentirmi sfigato solo io  :Wink:  dove sbagliamo? troppa filosofia o troppo materialismo?

 *the-matrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sarà, ma fin che non si conosce una cosa sarà dura apprezzarla. 
> 
> E l'ideale del free software è indissolubilmente legato a GNU\linux.
> ...

 

ok hurd allora non lo citiamo nemmeno, hai ragione (arg! se ti sentisse stallman...). tuttavia mi sembra una posizione troppo talebana della cosa. personalmente ritengo che ci sia una limitazione del concetto di free software che è quella di ricondurre indissolubilmente alla GPL e alla FSF e al progetto GNU. eppure la "open source definition" ha delle regole leggermente più ampie per definire il concetto di software libero. certo che linux sia PALESEMENTE il progettone più vistoso della comunità open source. per avere quello GNU davanti non basta il kernel, occorrono applicazioni, e non tutte sono necessariamente sotto GPL, ma ci sono anche delle varianti.

 *the-matrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Come ti ho detto, se non esistessero il progetto GNU e la GPL, perchè dovrei usare Debian\gnu (o Gentoo) piuttosto che FreeBSD o NetBSD? Perchè gnu\linux e non MacOS?
> 
> 

 

questo è il bello dell'open source in genere: la scelta  :Wink:  l'os (anzi diciamo il kernel, che tanto le apps sono all'incirca le stesse...). non si vive di sola GPL! cribbio prova ad andare su opensource.org e dai un'occhiata a questo link: http://opensource.org/licenses/index.php

c'è una sfilza di licenze "OSI approved" il che stanno a significare che vengono incontro alle disposizioni affinchè una licenza venga ritenuta open source, ergo libera. tra queste c'è anche la BSD, la python, mozilla. quindi gli sviluppatori che rilasciano software con altre licenze non-GPL sono pirla e i loro programmi non degni? dubito. a questo punto il tuo discorso prende una connotazione poco applicabile alla realtà. sbaglio? che la GPL sia la più famosa (ma non la prima se non sbaglio...) è fuori di dubbio, ma che sia l'UNICA o la MIGLIORE forse è un po' esagerato affermarlo. allo stesso modo definire un sistema gnu/* diventa pura convenzione tradizionale. perchè alla fine sul pc c'è tanta di quella robba non GPL e non-GNU che c'è da perdere il conto. secondo una definizione pragmatica della situzione, quindi, un sistema non dovrebbe essere più degno di avere il prefisso GNU. in anni ho letto centinaia di flame su questa storia del mettere o non mettere GNU davanti alla parola linux. scusami ma lo trovo poco produttivo, un po' come farsi le pippe mentali sul sesso degli angeli. ok abbracciare la grande filosofia open source, almeno per CHI ci tiene (io si). ma credi che IBM, HP & co abbiano deciso di investire su linux per motivi etici o per qualcosa che ha vagamente a che fare con i soldi?  :Wink: 

 *the-matrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Credo che la controdisinformazione debba riguardare entrambi gli ambiti: quello materialistico, come dici tu, ma anche quello ideologico.
> 
> 

 

concordo  :Wink: 

 *the-matrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le licenze BSD sono open. Ma sono pseudolibere.
> 
> 

 

eh? sicuro? -> http://opensource.org/licenses/bsd-license.php

secondo i criteri della OSI a quanto pare no... certo io avrei qualche riserva a considerarla del tutto OSI compliant, tuttavia c'è. e della LGPL? che è la stessa cosa di BSD (o quasi) ma fatta dalla FSF? sembra un po' come confrontare sun-java e ms-j, sono la stessa cosa, ma di produttori differenti  :Wink:  bello poter scegliere, ma quanta ridondanza!

 *the-matrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ihmo una licenza è veramente libera quando garantisce il mantenimento della libertà.
> 
> E questo la licenza bsd non lo assicura... perchè non è copyleft  

 

una licenza che garantisce il mantenimento della libertà, di fatto, OBBLIGA a rilasciare il software sotto una licenza ugualmente libera non è una grande libertà per un programmatore. cioè, supponendo riesca a programmare l'applicazione del secolo, saranno pure affari miei cosa voglio farci? vorrei essere libero di farne ciò che voglio, no? e probabilmente non sceglierei al 100% una GPL, dovrei pensarci un secondo sopra, più per principio che altro...

EDIT: 

dimenticavo: copyleft non è sinonimo esclusivo di GPL, tienilo a mente!  :Wink: 

saluti,

tek

----------

## codadilupo

 *teknux wrote:*   

> questo è il bello dell'open source in genere: la scelta  l'os (anzi diciamo il kernel, che tanto le apps sono all'incirca le stesse...). non si vive di sola GPL! cribbio prova ad andare su opensource.org e dai un'occhiata a questo link: http://opensource.org/licenses/index.php
> 
> c'è una sfilza di licenze "OSI approved" il che stanno a significare che vengono incontro alle disposizioni affinchè una licenza venga ritenuta open source, ergo libera.

 

uhmm.... io direi che se é OSI approved, allora é open.... lascerei stare la libertà, in questo caso: la vera reale differena che vedo tra il concetto di free software, e quello di open source, é proprio questa: che al movimento open source, e a chi l'ha introdotto, stava piu' a cuore far capire i vantaggi del sorgente aperto, piu' tosto che far capire i vantaggi della libertà.

 *Quote:*   

> una licenza che garantisce il mantenimento della libertà, di fatto, OBBLIGA a rilasciare il software sotto una licenza ugualmente libera non è una grande libertà per un programmatore.

 

Eh, ma free as in freedom parla chiaro: libertà é per chi utilizza il pc, non per chi lo programma  :Wink: 

Senno', basterebbe l'open source, o, peggio, lo shared source di microsoft

 *Quote:*   

> cioè, supponendo riesca a programmare l'applicazione del secolo, saranno pure affari miei cosa voglio farci? vorrei essere libero di farne ciò che voglio, no? e probabilmente non sceglierei al 100% una GPL, dovrei pensarci un secondo sopra, più per principio che altro...
> 
> 

 

io trovo che la gpl sia perfetta. In fin dei conti dice semplicemente:

se vuoi usare codice licenziato sotto gpl, devi licenziare il tuo programma come gpl, altrimenti, non usare codice licenziato sotto gpl.

Ergo, non puoi usare il mio codice, che io ho scritto libero, e che libero voglio che rimanga, se non lo lascerai libero come io l'ho pensato, scritto, e rilasciato.

 *Quote:*   

> EDIT: 
> 
> dimenticavo: copyleft non è sinonimo esclusivo di GPL, tienilo a mente! 

 

pero' la gpl é l'unica che veramente sovverte il copyright  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Bel topic 

 

Approvo e sottoscrivo. E non sapete quante cose avrei da dire a riguardo, sono le discussioni che più amo, purtroppo non ho tempo per ribattere e dire la mia troppo a lungo  :Sad: 

Magari se domani trovo un ritaglio di tempo qualcosa lo scrivo  :Wink: 

L'unica cosa che vi dico è: imparate ad evangelizzare meglio, io ad oggi sono a 6 conversioni mutate in utilizzo vero (il tutto nell'ultimo anno). E settimana prossima conto di avere la 7° esorcizzazione  :Laughing: 

Dovremmo aprire uno spazio sul futuro sito del gechi con la classifica dei migliori esorcisti (ed esorcismi più spettacolari)  :Razz: 

----------

## augustus

 *Quote:*   

> ok hurd allora non lo citiamo nemmeno, hai ragione (arg! se ti sentisse stallman...).

 

Vero, Hurd è forse la massima espressione del sw libero ... ma per forza non l'ho citato qui: fin che non è giunto ad almeno la prima release stabile non lo consiglierei ai windowsiani.

Certo è importante sapere che esiste, sapere come è nato ... ma ciò è compreso in ciò che ho già detto: far conoscere la storia del free software.

 *Quote:*   

> e ci sia una limitazione del concetto di free software che è quella di ricondurre indissolubilmente alla GPL e alla FSF e al progetto GNU. eppure la "open source definition" ha delle regole leggermente più ampie per definire il concetto di software libero. certo che linux sia PALESEMENTE il progettone più vistoso della comunità open source. per avere quello GNU davanti non basta il kernel, occorrono applicazioni, e non tutte sono necessariamente sotto GPL, ma ci sono anche delle varianti.
> 
> 

 

Ecco che ti stai ingarbugliando in una confusione tra i termini free software e opensource. Sarà questione di forma mentis, ma io i 2 concetti li vedo separati (e non sono il solo ... la storia insegna che le due cose sono diverse).

...del resto ... PAROLE DIFFERENTI HANNO SIGNIFICATI DIFFERENTI lessi tempo fa sul sito della gnu

A me non interesa cosa dice la OSI ... non discuto che la licenza BSD sia Open.

La licenza BSD è open ed anche libera ma in un senso RISTRETTO del termine... non nel più puro senso del termine.

Per questo ho utilizzato il termine pseudo (quasi) libera.

Per le applicazioni ... certo un sw per essere libero non deve per forze essere sotto GPL (e dchi l'ha mai detto). La licenza BSD è accettata dalla GNU come licenza "libera" ... ma proprio per la sua impropria libertà ne è sconsigliato l'utilizzo (c'è una paginetta dedicata sul sito ufficiale).

Sfido io che Stallmann non voleva che si introducesse il termine Open source ... si rischia di fare troppa confusione tra le 2 cose.

 *Quote:*   

> tuttavia c'è. e della LGPL  che è la stessa cosa di BSD (o quasi) ma fatta dalla FSF? 

 

No: le cose sono diverse.

1) sì, la LGPL è fatta dalla FSF, ma è sconsigliato utilizzarla:

a) per diminuire l'utilizzo di questa licenza (non incoraggiando ad utilizzarla) la FSF  le ha persino cambiato il nome .

b) C'è una pagina da qualche parte sul sito gnu che proprio incoraggia a non utilizzrla.

2) La licenza LGPL è stata creata per le librerie (non per tutte le applicazioni in generale)e l'unico motivo per cui è stata creata è che in alcuni e circoscritti casi torna utile al mondo del software libero:

 *Quote:*   

>  For example, on rare occasions, there may be a special need to encourage the widest possible use of a certain library, so that it becomes a de-facto standard. To achieve this, non-free programs must be allowed to use the library. A more frequent case is that a free library does the same job as widely used non-free libraries. In this case, there is little to gain by limiting the free library to free software only, so we use the Lesser General Public License.

 

3) La LGPL è una forma di licenza copyleft ... la licenza BSD non è copyleft

 *Quote:*   

> una licenza che garantisce il mantenimento della libertà, di fatto, OBBLIGA a rilasciare il software sotto una licenza ugualmente libera non è una grande libertà per un programmatore. cioè, supponendo riesca a programmare l'applicazione del secolo, saranno pure affari miei cosa voglio farci? vorrei essere libero di farne ciò che voglio, no? e probabilmente non sceglierei al 100% una GPL, dovrei pensarci un secondo sopra, più per principio che altro...
> 
> 

 

Ma che licenza libera sarebbe una licenza che, per garantire la libertà al programmatore che ha sviluppato il programma, limita la libertà di tutti i fruitori?

Se io programmo l'applicazione del secolo saranno affari miei cosa voglio farci, dici? Così è esattamente come ragiona Bill ... e a questo modo di pensare l'inno della FSF risponde:

 *Quote:*   

>  Hoarders may get piles of money,
> 
>      That is true, hackers, that is true.
> 
>      But they cannot help their neighbors;
> ...

 

Sarà, ma per me la GPL rimane la licenza che meglio incarna lo spirito del free software

EDIT:

 *Quote:*   

> EDIT:
> 
> dimenticavo: copyleft non è sinonimo esclusivo di GPL, tienilo a mente!

 

Non ho mai detto il contrario   :Wink: Last edited by augustus on Tue Oct 14, 2003 7:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BlueRaven

 *Menkalinan wrote:*   

> Di tutti quelli che conosco nessuno si aggancia alla rete Passport di Microsoft

 

Non so cosa tu intenda per "agganciarsi alla rete Passport", ma Gaim supporta il protocollo MSN in modo nativo, compresa l'autenticazione (almeno finché non cambieranno specifiche).

Jabber funziona in modo un po' diverso: ti logghi su un server Jabber e poi registri un account su un cosiddetto transport, in modo da poter comunicare con gli utenti che usano quel protocollo.

Ovviamente, sono disponibili i transport per MSN, che anch'essi supportano il protocollo in modo nativo.

----------

## silian87

Sentite ragazzi, io sono felice che il mio intervento  iniziale abbia fatto giungere a questa discussione. Aggiungo che è indecente che a scuola mia, il planck, ogni volta sui computer dell'aula cad, che sono in dual boot con 98 e red hat, e che sono tutti collegati ad un server linux per i dati, ci siano sempre problemi (con win). Certi computer non vanno in rete (cambiano sempre9, altri si bloccano, su certi non va lo streaming video del professore e così via. Pensate che una volta ha fatto lo schermo blu su quello del professore e si è visto su tutti i computer.... questo succede anche con il 2000. E' indecente che ci siano sempre tanti problemi per una cosa che costa cosìtanto. Inoltre vuole requisiti di sistema sempre più alti per andare, e così mi viene gente a dirmi che il suo p3 è un cesso!!! Ma con linux un p3 lo fai volare!!! Vedete voi....

----------

## teknux

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> uhmm.... io direi che se é OSI approved, allora é open.... lascerei stare la libertà,
> 
>  in questo caso: la vera reale differena che vedo tra il concetto di free software, e
> ...

 

si hai ragione, anche se troppo spesso si confondono i termini open e free come la stessa cosa... personalmente sono per l'open  in generale prima ancora che per il free...

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Eh, ma free as in freedom parla chiaro: libertà é per chi utilizza il pc, non per chi
> 
>  lo programma 
> ...

 

beh adesso mettere assieme l'open source con lo shared mi sembra un tantino troppo. sembra che open source sia sinomino di peste per chi è un GPL-maniaco. diciamo che possono avere le loro differneze concettuali, che ovviamente ognuno sceglie in base ai propri gusti e idee. fatto sta che il sorgente l'hai comunque davanti e lo puoi modificare. cambia quello che ne puoi fare dopo la modifica semmai.

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> io trovo che la gpl sia perfetta. In fin dei conti dice semplicemente:
> 
> se vuoi usare codice licenziato sotto gpl, devi licenziare il tuo programma come gpl,
> ...

 

anche i criteri OSI lo stabiliscono, ma sbaglio o sono *sporco*  open source?  :Wink: 

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ergo, non puoi usare il mio codice, che io ho scritto libero, e che libero voglio che
> 
>  rimanga, se non lo lascerai libero come io l'ho pensato, scritto, e rilasciato.
> ...

 

si la vedo un po' come l'idea di marx per una dittatura temporanea del proletariato per *educare le masse*. per quanto utopicamente ideale per ottenere risultati, non mi pare una libertà di  scelta basata su libero arbitrio. ot-politico a parte, non è sbagliato ciò che dici ma potrei essere anche un po' più lavativo e pensare che il mio codice lo lascio AS IS un po' come: "prendete e usufruitene tutti, questo è il mio codice offerto in sacrificio per voi". non è che nei MITlabs c'era tutta questa storia dei rilasci, si pensava più a scrivere e poi ci pensavano gli altri a controllare codici e farne ciuò che volevano. se poi stallman è stato così radicale, beh è più da imputarsi al fatto non ha gradito i successivi approcci con le soft houses che pretendevano accordi di non diffusione. non so io ho un approccio meno pragmatico alla cosa.

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   EDIT:
> 
> dimenticavo: copyleft non è sinonimo esclusivo di GPL, tienilo a mente!  
> ...

 

perchè mai? perchè non considerare anche le OSI certified? e perchè soprattutto tutto questo attaccamento alla GPL? al di là di gusti e scelte personali (insindacabOli e indiscutibOli) non capisco perchè te, come the-matrix e tantissimi altri (stallman compreso) credono quasi ESCLUSIVAMENTE nella GPL e nel progetto GNU, come se tutto il resto del mondo open source non contasse una ceppa. perchè tutto ciò? datemene una spiegazione (che non sia appunto solo una questionr personale, non è sufficente a mio avviso)...

 *the-matrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vero, Hurd è forse la massima espressione del sw libero ... ma per forza non l'ho citato qui: fin che non è giunto ad almeno la prima release stabile non lo consiglierei ai windowsiani.
> 
> 

 

dubito che HURD arriverà a una release stabile e competitiva, considerala un po' come "il galeone di dylan dog": non sarà mai terminato.

 *the-matrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Certo è importante sapere che esiste, sapere come è nato ... ma ciò è compreso in ciò che ho già detto: far conoscere la storia del free software.
> 
> 

 

ancora *evangelizzazione* insomma... tornando un po' indietro col discorso, ricorda che c'è un limite a questo. possiamo parlare della storia e della filosofia open e/o free magari per 5 minuti di cazzeggio in un pub, ma dubito che gli "infedeli" ti prestino molto ascolto o comunque che possa convincerli ad installare linux per il solo fatto che è *etically correct* e cose simili. è un po' come se entri da "foot locker" e cominci a dire a tutte le persone: "ah non comprare nike, sfrutta i lavoratori cinesi e vietnamiti 20h al giorno per una paga di 50centesimi!" oppure a tuo figlio/nipote/cugino "no! walt disney fa schifo, ma lo sapevi è uno dei più grandi sfruttatori di bambini ad haiti?". non oso immaginare le facce che riceveresti...

io sono più per: installa linux, usalo, nel frattempo sappi anche che... etc etc e gli spari la solfa. prima però fagli apprezzare le qualità pratiche di linux.

 *the-matrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   e ci sia una limitazione del concetto di free software che è quella di ricondurre indissolubilmente alla GPL e alla FSF e al progetto GNU. eppure la "open source definition" ha delle regole leggermente più ampie per definire il concetto di software libero. certo che linux sia PALESEMENTE il progettone più vistoso della comunità open source. per avere quello GNU davanti non basta il kernel, occorrono applicazioni, e non tutte sono necessariamente sotto GPL, ma ci sono anche delle varianti.
> 
>  
> ...

 

eheh no, non sto ingarbugliando i termini. so benissimo le differenze, anche se tuttavia non trovo neanche giusto *regalare* l'esclusiva dell'attributo FREE alla sola GPL. basta con questa visione GPL-centrica! il fatto che poi, a mio avviso, la FSF "sta a rosicà" che non c'è solo la GPL a poter essere definita FREE o copyleft. se creassi una licenza (la "teknux public license") e inserissi le 4 libertà fondamentali del software libero (free) automaticamente anche la mia licenza potrebbe essere considerata copyleft e free. sbaglio? siccome non esiste solo la GPL ad essere libera, non vedo perchè meriti l'eslusiva. che poi sia la più famosa etc, sono d'accordo.

 *the-matrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A me non interesa cosa dice la OSI ... non discuto che la licenza BSD sia Open.
> 
> 

 

scusa se te lo dico, ma secondo me è un atto di talebanismo questa tua affermazione. per me la OSI conta anche un po' di più della FSF visto che non è settariamente chiusa (uno dei peggiori difetti che addebito a stallman e la FSF). 

 *the-matrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La licenza BSD è open ed anche libera ma in un senso RISTRETTO del termine... non nel più puro senso del termine.
> 
> Per questo ho utilizzato il termine pseudo (quasi) libera.
> ...

 

continuo a pensare che non c'è licenza più libera della BSD. anche il concetto di anarchia può essere considerato sotto due punti di vista: 1) sono libero di fare quello che mi pare al di là di ciò che faccio [sbagliato]; 2) sono libero di fare ciò che mi pare perchè so che agirei per il bene comune senza costrizioni.

 *the-matrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per le applicazioni ... certo un sw per essere libero non deve per forze essere sotto GPL (e dchi l'ha mai detto).
> 
> 

 

se non ho capito male io, l'ha detto nel tuo post precedente, parlando esclusivamente di software GPL. ma potrei aver capito male...

 *the-matrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  La licenza BSD è accettata dalla GNU come licenza "libera" ... ma proprio per la sua impropria libertà ne è sconsigliato l'utilizzo (c'è una paginetta dedicata sul sito ufficiale).
> 
> 

 

se per questo, a girarti il sito ufficiale, scoprirai che sconsigliano praticamente ogni licenza diversa dalla GPL (a tirar le somme...)

 *the-matrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sfido io che Stallmann non voleva che si introducesse il termine Open source ... si rischia di fare troppa confusione tra le 2 cose.
> 
> 

 

questo lo capisco. anche perchè al di là delle filosofie varie si possono dare infinite interpretazioni al termine open source, io preferisco dargli quello della OSI, un altro potrebbe anche dargliene altri...

 *the-matrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> No: le cose sono diverse.
> 
> 1) sì, la LGPL è fatta dalla FSF, ma è sconsigliato utilizzarla:
> ...

 

e fin qui stiamo sullo stesso discorso della BSD appunto: ne scoraggiano l'uso...

 *the-matrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) La licenza LGPL è stata creata per le librerie (non per tutte le applicazioni in generale)e l'unico motivo per cui è stata creata è che in alcuni e circoscritti casi torna utile al mondo del software libero:
> 
>  *Quote:*    For example, on rare occasions, there may be a special need to encourage the widest possible use of a certain library, so that it becomes a de-facto standard. To achieve this, non-free programs must be allowed to use the library. A more frequent case is that a free library does the same job as widely used non-free libraries. In this case, there is little to gain by limiting the free library to free software only, so we use the Lesser General Public License. 
> ...

 

ed anche qui siamo sullo stesso discorso della BSD, solo che la FSF ritiene la LGPL solo per le librerie. vorrei capire solamente cos'ha la LGPL che porta più vantaggi al free software rispetto a una BSD se in pratica portano allo stesso risultato del codice rilasciato sotto quella licenza...

 *the-matrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3) La LGPL è una forma di licenza copyleft ... la licenza BSD non è copyleft
> 
> 

 

questo è fuori di dubbio, ma solo prendendo in caso specifico la GPL Vs BSD. torno a ripetere che ce ne sono molte altre che possono essere considerate copyleft...

 *the-matrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma che licenza libera sarebbe una licenza che, per garantire la libertà al programmatore che ha sviluppato il programma, limita la libertà di tutti i fruitori?
> 
> 

 

è potenziale questa limitazione, non necessariamente potrebbe essere così. esempio? lo sanno pure i sassi che M$ ha fatto una specie di copia/incolla dello stack TCP/IP dai BSD ai suoi winNT-like ed infatti il codice è stato di fatto chiuso. ma che mi dici allora del packet filtering di linux (copiato anch'esso dai BSD) nelle versioni 2.0 ? quindi se io scrivo del codice che metto (per esempio) sotto BSD, potrebbe esserci qualcuno che lo usa per scopi closed, ma altri che potrebbero usarlo per scopi free o open. il mio codice rimane sempre tale, è chi lo modifica che può farne ciò che vuole. dal mio punto di vista non sto intralciando i potenziali fruitori del mio codice...

 *the-matrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se io programmo l'applicazione del secolo saranno affari miei cosa voglio farci, dici? Così è esattamente come ragiona Bill ...
> 
> 

 

?? bill ragiona da imprenditore. vuole fare soldi ed agisce di conseguenza. che poi sia un verme è altro discorso. ma lui sa bene cosa fare col suo codice: farci i soldi e non farli fare ad altri!

 *the-matrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  e a questo modo di pensare l'inno della FSF risponde:
> 
>  *Quote:*    Hoarders may get piles of money,
> ...

 

mi sembra leggermente fuori luogo in questo caso. sempre tornando sulla famigerata BSD, io rilasciando il mio codice comunque aiuto i miei vicini (that is good, that is true). semmai dotrei preoccuparmi dei miei vicini! ;P

 *the-matrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sarà, ma per me la GPL rimane la licenza che meglio incarna lo spirito del free software
> 
> 

 

qui entriamo su un parere strettamente personale (il tuo), che non posso controbattere. de gustibus...   :Wink: 

 *the-matrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   EDIT:
> 
> dimenticavo: copyleft non è sinonimo esclusivo di GPL, tienilo a mente! 
> ...

 

l fatto che hai sempre e solo nominato la GPL me lo ha fatto pensare...   :Rolling Eyes: 

saluti,

tek

PS: certo che in questo topic possiamo concorrere alla "Fiera del post mastodontico" eh?  :Wink: 

----------

## augustus

 *Quote:*   

> se creassi una licenza (la "teknux public license") e inserissi le 4 libertà fondamentali del software libero (free) automaticamente anche la mia licenza potrebbe essere considerata copyleft e free. sbaglio?

 

Come ho detto non hai ben chiaro le cose: sbagli completamente!

Una licenza che comprende quelle 4 libertà fondamentali non diventa automaticamente considerata copyleft.

 *Quote:*   

> siccome non esiste solo la GPL ad essere libera, non vedo perchè meriti l'eslusiva

 

Non dico che merità l'esclusiva ... dico che la licenza BSD non è realmente libera.Questo è il punto. Da qui è partito il discorso.

 *Quote:*   

> Scusa se te lo dico, ma secondo me è un atto di talebanismo questa tua affermazione. 

 

Chiariamo che quella  affermazione non va vista come assoluta espressione della mia forma mentis. Ovviamente mi riferivo a ciò di cui ho parlato prima: ho detto che la licenza BSD non può essere dichiarata REALMENTE e PURAMENTE libera. E in questo caso non mi interessa cosa dice la OSI, dato che il concetto di open è successivo al concetto di free .. e ne è anche una versione decentrata dal problema libertà. Sono d'accordo con l'affermazione:

 *Quote:*   

> uhmm.... io direi che se é OSI approved, allora é open.... lascerei stare la libertà,
> 
> in questo caso: la vera reale differena che vedo tra il concetto di free software, e
> 
> quello di open source, é proprio questa: che al movimento open source, e a chi l'ha
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> questo è fuori di dubbio, 

 

hai detto tu che LGPL e BSD sono la stessa cosa se parliamo del fatto che la licenza BSD sia semilibera.

LGPL (e non solo la GPL) è copyletf.

 *Quote:*   

> vorrei capire solamente cos'ha la LGPL che porta più vantaggi al free software rispetto a una BSD se in pratica portano allo stesso risultato del codice rilasciato sotto quella licenza... 

 

 la LGPL è una forma di copyleft   :Wink: 

P.S.: per maggiori info su cosa significhi copyleft ti rimando a www.gnu.org

 *Quote:*   

>  non capisco perchè te, come the-matrix e tantissimi altri (stallman compreso) credono quasi ESCLUSIVAMENTE nella GPL e nel progetto GNU

 

Forse perchè chi crede nel sw libero, vuole che la libertà non sia messa in pericolo dalle stesse licenze dichiarate libere

 *Quote:*   

> io rilasciando il mio codice comunque aiuto i miei vicini (that is good, that is true). 

 

Ma mini il futuro della loro libertà : that's not good, hackers, that's not good.

 *Quote:*   

> continuo a pensare che non c'è licenza più libera della BSD. anche il concetto di anarchia può essere considerato sotto due punti di vista: 1) sono libero di fare quello che mi pare al di là di ciò che faccio [sbagliato]; 2) sono libero di fare ciò che mi pare perchè so che agirei per il bene comune senza costrizioni.
> 
> 

 

Troppa libertà danneggia il prossimo: se tu sei libero di fare ciò che vuoi, puoi derubare una persona, limitando la sua libertà. E allora quell'eccessiva libertà non si può più chiamare tale.

Se una licenza è "troppo permissiva", non garantisce la libertà del prossimo: egli dovrei dire grazie che mi fornisci una pseudolibertà, perchè sebbene sembri libera attenta alla mia libertà.

E la GPL ( dimmi che sono GPL-centrico, ma non ho ancora trovato un'altra licenza che assicuri la libertà ... e per questo la ritengo più libera di altre -ciò non vuol dire che non accetto altre licenze: ti scrivo da Gnomesu XFree che è non copyleft -) è la licenza che più di tutte assicura una maggiore libertà, intesa come lo era all'inizio del movimento. 

Non è l'unica libera, ma è la + libera.

Per questo uso linux e non un bsd: perchè alla base (kernel) c'è la GPLLast edited by augustus on Wed Oct 15, 2003 12:05 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## faber

 *bld wrote:*   

> Fa schifo dirlo.. pero se non ci fossero i windows quanti di noi saremo qui a parlare di un sistema operativo "ALTERNATIVO"?
> 
> 

 

Hai ragione perfettamente a parte un dettaglio: unix esiste da prima di dos, quindi il vero sistema alternativo (che ha portato quello che ha portato) e' win, non *nix

----------

## augustus

 *faber wrote:*   

>  *bld wrote:*   Fa schifo dirlo.. pero se non ci fossero i windows quanti di noi saremo qui a parlare di un sistema operativo "ALTERNATIVO"?
> 
>  
> 
> Hai ragione perfettamente a parte un dettaglio: unix esiste da prima di dos, quindi il vero sistema alternativo (che ha portato quello che ha portato) e' win, non *nix

 

per sistema alternativo credo si riferisse ad un OS libero ... UNIX non lo è

----------

## teknux

 *the-matrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Come ho detto non hai ben chiaro le cose: sbagli completamente!
> 
> Una licenza che comprende quelle 4 libertà fondamentali non diventa automaticamente considerata copyleft.
> ...

 

cerca di spiegarmi il perchè, nel frattempo copio qui la definizione di copyleft...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Copyleft is a general method for making a program free software and requiring all modified and extended versions of the program to be free software as well.

 

che mi sembra una definizione abbastanza generica per poter dire che basta garantire le 4 libertà fondamentali. sbaglio? ma addirittura (udite udite!):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The simplest way to make a program free is to put it in the public domain

 

certo, poi andando avanti nel documento scoraggiano l'uso del "public domain" per gli stessi motivi di cui si parlava a proposito della BSD. se riescono a essere così elastici in FSF...

 *the-matrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non dico che merità l'esclusiva ... dico che la licenza BSD non è realmente libera.Questo è il punto. Da qui è partito il discorso.
> 
> 

 

semmai è TROPPO libera allora  :Wink: 

 *the-matrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E in questo caso non mi interessa cosa dice la OSI, dato che il concetto di open è successivo al concetto di free .. e ne è anche una versione decentrata dal problema libertà.
> 
> 

 

non vorrei fare la figura di colui che deve assolutamente contraddire l'interlocutore, tuttavia credo che il concetto di free venga dopo quello di open storicamente ma anche concettualmente. la BSD è il massimo della libertà possibile, tanto da poter potenzialmente portare determinati svantaggi. il free è una *clausola* dell'open per prevenire effetti indesiderati. sbaglio?

Sono d'accordo con l'affermazione:

 *the-matrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hai detto tu che LGPL e BSD sono la stessa cosa se parliamo del fatto che la licenza BSD sia semilibera. LGPL (e non solo la GPL) è copyletf.
> 
>  *Quote:*   vorrei capire solamente cos'ha la LGPL che porta più vantaggi al free software rispetto a una BSD se in pratica portano allo stesso risultato del codice rilasciato sotto quella licenza...  
> ...

 

sto aspettando una spiegazione plausibile, non mi accontento dei dogmi  :Wink: 

 *the-matrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S.: per maggiori info su cosa significhi copyleft ti rimando a www.gnu.org
> 
> 

 

già lo conosco il significato, però ti ho postato sopra la parte che interessava proprio il copyleft. a me sembrache coincide con quello che ho detto quindi. però se sbaglio, vorrei sapere dove (ogni dogma verrà rediretto in /dev/null)

 *the-matrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*    non capisco perchè te, come the-matrix e tantissimi altri (stallman compreso) credono quasi ESCLUSIVAMENTE nella GPL e nel progetto GNU 
> 
> Forse perchè chi crede nel sw libero, vuole che la libertà non sia messa in pericolo dalle stesse licenze dichiarate libere
> ...

 

d'accordissimo! anche io credo nel software libero (guarda caso è il mio argomento per la tesi di laurea. con un prof M$-centrico, bella sfida eh? ;P) solo che non propendo esclusivamente per la GPL, per quanto valida posso considerarla...

 *the-matrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma mini il futuro della loro libertà : that's not good, hackers, that's not good.
> 
> 

 

quale futuro? ti riaccenno l'esempio di cosa hanno fatto la M$ e la comunità linux con software sotto la BSD? ovvio che con la GPL (come con molte altre) potrei cautelare che il codice rimanga sempre free. potrei... io sono un po' più alla torvalds nei confronti dell'inserimento del supporto ai DRM nel kernel linux. voglio che il mio codice sia il migliore ed il più apprezzato da TUTTI, aziende comprese, non solo da persone che apprezzano tutto ciò nel loro privato. in occasione di questo argomento, Torvalds disse che era solo un potenziale in più (so bene tuttavia che la questione è controversa e ci sono più svantaggi che altro in tutto questo). 

 *the-matrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Troppa libertà danneggia il prossimo: se tu sei libero di fare ciò che vuoi, puoi derubare una persona, limitando la sua libertà. E allora quell'eccessiva libertà non si può più chiamare tale.
> 
> 

 

si questo era il primo potenziale significato che si potrebbe dare al concetto di anarchia: quello (per me) errato. ma c'è quello più nobile e utopico (come originariamente teorizzato da marx) che prevede una maturità nelle persone tale che sappiano comportarsi nella maniera che torni di vanatggio per se stessi e il prossimo, senza danneggiarlo.

 *the-matrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se una licenza è "troppo permissiva", non garantisce la libertà del prossimo: egli dovrei dire grazie che mi fornisci una pseudolibertà, perchè sebbene sembri libera attenta alla mia libertà.
> 
> 

 

mi sembra un pensiero un po' farraginoso. hai mai fatto questa domanda a un prete?:

"ma se Dio sa tutto ed è buono. perchè permette l'esistenza del male? perchè non interviene?"

chiunque ti risponderebbe che siamo dotati di libero arbitrio, spetta a noi decidere cosa fare della nostra vita e delle nostre scelte.

teologismi a parte, io programmatore, potrei essere un dio che da vita a un nuovo programma (o libreria), vedo che è cosa buona e giusta e lo dono all'umanità: "fatece quello che ve pare. siete liberi"

 *the-matrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E la GPL ( dimmi che sono GPL-centrico, ma non ho ancora trovato un'altra licenza che assicuri la libertà ... e per questo la ritengo più libera di altre -ciò non vuol dire che non accetto altre licenze: ti scrivo da Gnomesu XFree che è non copyleft -) è la licenza che più di tutte assicura una maggiore libertà, intesa come lo era all'inizio del movimento. 
> 
> Non è l'unica libera, ma è la + libera.
> ...

 

il massimo della libertà è il *pubblico dominio*. per garantire che questa libertà permanga, allora potrebbe essere la GPL. cambia  :Wink: 

 *the-matrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per questo uso linux e non un bsd: perchè alla base (kernel) c'è la GPL

 

si alla base appunto... ma lo sai che ci puoi fare col kernel e basta no? ;P allo stesso modo potrei usare un kernel BSD ma con solo programmi GPL (e stiamo lì lì...), del resto sono loro che mi permettono di collaborare ed interagire con la comunità prima ancora del kernel. per quello mi basta qualsiasi cosa sia open (in senso OSI) che già sarei soddisfatto  :Very Happy: 

 *the-matrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> per sistema alternativo credo si riferisse ad un OS libero ... UNIX non lo è
> 
> 

 

ehehhe bisogna sempre anteporre l'attributo "libero" eh? sicuramente alternativo a un sistema diffuso su oltre il 90% dei desktop. alternativo nella "concezione" e volendo alternativo nelle sue modalità di fruizione. lo UNIX orinario è alternativo a oggi se vogliamo, non è libero e non è open (non più almeno). ma BSD-UNIX è certamente open, e sempre imho libero...  :Wink: 

saluti,

tek

----------

## augustus

 *Quote:*   

> cerca di spiegarmi il perchè, nel frattempo copio qui la definizione di copyleft...
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Copyleft is a general method for making a program free software and requiring all modified and extended versions of the program to be free software as well.
> ...

 

Tu hai detto che secondo te  una licenza che rispetta le 4 libertà fondamentali diventa automaticamente copyleft.

 *Quote:*   

> se creassi una licenza (la "teknux public license") e inserissi le 4 libertà fondamentali del software libero (free) automaticamente anche la mia licenza potrebbe essere considerata copyleft e free. sbaglio?

 

e ribadisco che sbagli.

Le 4 libertà fondamentali sono:

# The freedom to run the program, for any purpose (freedom 0).

# The freedom to study how the program works, and adapt it to your needs (freedom 1). Access to the source code is a precondition for this.

# The freedom to redistribute copies so you can help your neighbor (freedom 2).

# The freedom to improve the program, and release your improvements to the public, so that the whole community benefits (freedom 3). Access to the source code is a precondition for this.

E una licenza che assicura queste libertà non è detto sia copyleft ... la licenza BSD ne è un esempio (cfr. dopo).

 *Quote:*   

>  tuttavia credo che il concetto di free venga dopo quello di open storicamente ma anche concettualmente. 

 

Storicamente il concetto di opensource, così come lo intendiamo in questa sede, è successivo a quello di free, così come lo intendiamo oggi.

Quando l'iniziativa di Stallmann prese piede si scelse questo nuovo nome 

1) per non incorrere nella confusione tra free=libero e free=gratis

2) perchè chi scelse quel nome pensava più al concetto di codice aperto che ai concetti di libertà promossi da Stallmann

prima dell'iniziativa di Stallmann (anzi un bel po' prima) il software condiviso era condiviso punto e stop. Non significava nulla dire 'è libero' o 'è open' e non   c'era distinzione tra le due cose.

 *Quote:*   

> il free è una *clausola* dell'open per prevenire effetti indesiderati. sbaglio? 

 

Free non è una clausula dell'open ... come ho detto è nato prima il free.

 *Quote:*   

>  sto aspettando una spiegazione plausibile,

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Copylefted software
> 
>     Copylefted software is free software whose distribution terms do not let redistributors add any additional restrictions when they redistribute or modify the software. This means that every copy of the software, even if it has been modified, must be free software.
> ...

 

Mi sembra sia chiaro: un programma sotto licenza BSD puoi modificarlo e poi aggiungierci restrizioni all'utilizzo. La licenza BSD non è copyleft.

La licenza LGPL permette di includere (linkare) librerie free al sw proprietario, ma se modifichi la libreria non puoi rendere quella versione modificata proprietaria. Ne puoi aggiungere restrizioni alla libreria. Ciò che ha restrizioni non è la libreria, ma il sw che la  linka.LA LGPL è copyleft.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> si alla base appunto... ma lo sai che ci puoi fare col kernel e basta no? ;P allo stesso modo potrei usare un kernel BSD ma con solo programmi GPL (e stiamo lì lì...),

 

Io posso utilizzare un sistema gnu\linux totalmente gpl, ma non un sistema bsd totalmente gpl.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> si questo era il primo potenziale significato che si potrebbe dare al concetto di anarchia: quello (per me) errato. ma c'è quello più nobile e utopico (come originariamente teorizzato da marx) che prevede una maturità nelle persone tale che sappiano comportarsi nella maniera che torni di vanatggio per se stessi e il prossimo, senza danneggiarlo. 
> 
> 

 

L'anarchia consiste nel "poter far ciò che si vuole": l'uomo è guidato solo dai suoi principi etici.

Questo non è soggetto ad interpretazioni.

I potenziali significati riguardano le conseguenze dell'anarchia e la sua possibilità di esistere.

 *Quote:*   

> "ma se Dio sa tutto ed è buono. perchè permette l'esistenza del male? perchè non interviene?" 

 

Non tiriamo in ballo la religione ... ho già studiato S.Agostino per quanto riguarda questo problema!

C' è anche un filosofo che spiega il fatto sostenendo che Dio non è onnipotente.  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> il massimo della libertà è il *pubblico dominio*

 

da quel che dici ne consegue: IL MASSIMO DELLA LIBERTA' E' QUANDO LA LIBERTA' NON E' GARANTITA

Bah: io non mi sentirei tanto libero, dove la libertà non mi è garantita

P.S.:

azz, siamo finiti tremendamente OT.

----------

## teknux

 *the-matrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Storicamente il concetto di opensource, così come lo intendiamo in questa sede, è successivo a quello di free, così come lo intendiamo oggi.
> 
> Quando l'iniziativa di Stallmann prese piede si scelse questo nuovo nome 
> ...

 

hai ragione, ho perso di vista *quella parte* storica ;P o meglio non erano stati definiti come concetti. tuttavia dovrei controllare se la BSD già esisteva, che sicuramente non era (e non è) free ma esprimeva in termini pratici qualcosa di open come lo vediamo oggi. accogli questa affermazione col beneficio del dubbio perchè dovrei riguardarmi alcune cose ;P

 *the-matrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Free non è una clausula dell'open ... come ho detto è nato prima il free.
> 
> 

 

si, fermo restando che il free è nato prima dell'open come concetto (per i motivi che hai spiegato), credo che la *grande famiglia* open  , con tutte le sue sfaccettature, abbia fagocitato quella del free. o meglio il free diventa un aspetto specifico del concetto più generale dell'open. un gradino di astrazione più in alto. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Copyleft is a general concept; to actually copyleft a program, you need to use a specific set of distribution terms. There are many possible ways to write copyleft distribution terms, so in principle there can be many copyleft free software licenses.
> 
> 

 

fin qui, il mio principio di ragionamento funziona (dovrebbe).

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> However, in actual practice nearly all copylefted software uses the GNU General Public License. Two different copyleft licenses are usually ``incompatible'', which means it is illegal to merge the code using one license with the code using the other license; therefore, it is good for the community if people use a single copyleft license.
> 
> 

 

questa è una cosa un po' FSF-centrica. finchè è *consigliabile* farlo, ok. non capisco il motivo di una presunta incompatibilità usando due licenze copyleft. o meglio: se fossero stabiliti dei principi di copyleft da rispettare, due programmi copyleft con licenze diverse non credo siano incompatibili, non ne vedo il motivo. se io volessi creare la mia licenza, la copiassi dalla GPL ma aggiungessi clausole del tipo: non voglio che sia chiamata "teknux" (cosa che accade in alcune licenze...) per garantire il mio marchio (ed oggi si vive di marchi...) che problema c'è? voglio dire: in generale il concetto di copyleft deve essere un agente che sovverte quello di copyright, punto! mi sembra controproduttivo girarci attorno e/o aggiungere cose che non servono. io continuo a pensare, di fronte a un'ennesima riprova, che la FSF vuole un po' troppo *centralizzare* questo argomento...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Non-copylefted free software
> 
> Non-copylefted free software comes from the author with permission to redistribute and modify, and also to add additional restrictions to it.
> ...

 

altra conferma: la GPL ha la *restrizione* di *obbligare* chiunque modifichi un software sotto tale licenza a rilasciarlo con la suddetta (waz che giro di parole per non ripetermi!). questa restrizione e questo obbligo rendono un software free. un po' perverso ma rendo atto. allo stesso modo, la FSF *vieta* di usare altre licenze copyleft perchè "incompatibili" !?  :Shocked:  ma non è una restrizione ulteriore? e non è vero che la GPL stessa è sotto copyright (ovvio, mica scemi!). quindi credo che non potrei creare una licenza e chiamarla GPL-tek perchè violerei un copyright...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> If a program is free but not copylefted, then some copies or modified versions may not be free at all. 
> 
> 

 

stiamo per entrare in un triplo dubbio ricorsivo (carpiato a sinistra):

1 - cos'è copyleft ? -> GPL e basta, non vogliono altre licenze copyleft...

2 - cos'è quindi free? -> GPL e basta, perchè se free è anche copyleft e viceversa.

3 - cosa rimane dell'open? -> tutto ciò che non è closed e non GPL

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi sembra sia chiaro: un programma sotto licenza BSD puoi modificarlo e poi aggiungierci restrizioni all'utilizzo. La licenza BSD non è copyleft.
> 
> 

 

alla luce di questa manica di restrizione "made in FSF", no. ma anche in generale...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> La licenza LGPL permette di includere (linkare) librerie free al sw proprietario, ma se modifichi la libreria non puoi rendere quella versione modificata proprietaria. Ne puoi aggiungere restrizioni alla libreria. Ciò che ha restrizioni non è la libreria, ma il sw che la  linka.LA LGPL è copyleft.
> 
> 

 

ecco ora mi suona meglio...  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Io posso utilizzare un sistema gnu\linux totalmente gpl, ma non un sistema bsd totalmente gpl.
> 
> 

 

certo che puoi! ma puoi dimenticarti XFree, mozillone, etc etc. praticamente ti ritrovi con una bash, emacs, lynx (è gpl? non ricordo), e un altro po' di robba. sicuramente senza X. ti piace vim? eh è "charityware", non GPL... e così via

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> L'anarchia consiste nel "poter far ciò che si vuole": l'uomo è guidato solo dai suoi principi etici.
> 
> 

 

certo anche se in base a quale frase leggi prima puoi dargli una connotazione differente: o fai quello che catso ti pare, oppure fai quello che ritieni più giusto, sulla base dei principi etici personali...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Non tiriamo in ballo la religione ... ho già studiato S.Agostino per quanto riguarda questo problema!
> 
> 

 

era un esempio...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> C' è anche un filosofo che spiega il fatto sostenendo che Dio non è onnipotente. 
> 
> 

 

se per questo io, senza essere filosofo sono direttamente ateo  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   il massimo della libertà è il *pubblico dominio* 
> 
> da quel che dici ne consegue: IL MASSIMO DELLA LIBERTA' E' QUANDO LA LIBERTA' NON E' GARANTITA
> ...

 

non se finisce dove inizia quella altrui. la libertà non è garantita quando non ti permettono di fare niente semmai. basta non essere danneggiati nè danneggiare. un po' come coloro che rilasciano exploit, sta a chi ne usufruisce farne buon uso di studio. non mi rappresenterebbe niente negare il rilascio di exploit....

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Bah: io non mi sentirei tanto libero, dove la libertà non mi è garantita
> 
> 

 

per quello non andrei mai in alcuni paesi. e sinceramente non è che anche nel nostro si stia così bene...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S.:
> 
> azz, siamo finiti tremendamente OT.

 

mooolto OT  :Wink: 

----------

## flocchini

 *Menkalinan wrote:*   

> La rete di Winmx (il peer network) non e' coperta e sono parecchi milioni di utenti.

 

Argh... Saro' un po' OT ma questa mi suona di bestemmia. Avendo fastweb "vivo" attaccato ad un server opennap, protocollo simile e a parer mio decisamente superiore al WPNP da te citato, anche a livello di numero di utenti. In questo campo Lopster sfiora la perfezione, non esiste nulla di simile per windows (se non un porting molto generoso ma dalla bassissima affidabilita'). Tra l'altro anche lopster all'inizio aveva il supporto al p2p, successivamente abbandonato a causa della lentezza e della relativa inutilita'.  Provalo, di sicuro non te ne pentirai, altro che winmx e il suo p2p   :Wink: 

Tornando in tema... La sensazione che ho io quando accendo XP e' che sia lui ad usare me e non io ad usare lui. Su linux quando non funziona qualcosa il 99% delle volte e' colpa mia che sono GNUrante, su win il 99% delle volte e' colpa sua...

----------

## bsolar

 *teknux wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   P.S.:
> 
> azz, siamo finiti tremendamente OT. 
> 
> mooolto OT 

 

Infatti, tornate in carreggiata.

Al massimo se volete continuare il vostro discorso aprite una nuova thread.  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *teknux wrote:*   

> si hai ragione, anche se troppo spesso si confondono i termini open e free come la stessa cosa... personalmente sono per l'open  in generale prima ancora che per il free...

 

beh.... l'avevo capito  :Wink: 

Come tu avrai capito che per me, al primo posto, c'e' il free, che non puo' esistere, se il source non é open.... diciamo che per me l'open é strumentale per il free.

 *Quote:*   

> beh adesso mettere assieme l'open source con lo shared mi sembra un tantino troppo. sembra che open source sia sinomino di peste per chi è un GPL-maniaco. diciamo che possono avere le loro differneze concettuali, che ovviamente ognuno sceglie in base ai propri gusti e idee. fatto sta che il sorgente l'hai comunque davanti e lo puoi modificare. cambia quello che ne puoi fare dopo la modifica semmai.

 

Infatti, cambia quello che puoi fare dopo la modifica. Intendiamoci, non voglio mettere open e shared sullo stesso piano, per carità: pero', penso, che se il problema é vedere il codice, e basta, allora, spesso basterebbe lo shared. E' solo quando entra in gioco il dopo, che scatta l'ora del free  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> anche i criteri OSI lo stabiliscono, ma sbaglio o sono *sporco*  open source? 

 

No, dai, ti costuiamo una bella riserva in cui vivere in pace (sto a scherza', se capisce, vero ?)  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> non è che nei MITlabs c'era tutta questa storia dei rilasci, si pensava più a scrivere e poi ci pensavano gli altri a controllare codici e farne ciuò che volevano. se poi stallman è stato così radicale, beh è più da imputarsi al fatto non ha gradito i successivi approcci con le soft houses che pretendevano accordi di non diffusione. non so io ho un approccio meno pragmatico alla cosa.

 

Guarda, non vorrei che pensassi che sia il tipo "se l'ha detto stallman, per me é oro colato".

Pero', non lo nego, se lo dice stallman, mi fido di piu'   :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> perchè mai? perchè non considerare anche le OSI certified? e perchè soprattutto tutto questo attaccamento alla GPL? al di là di gusti e scelte personali (insindacabOli e indiscutibOli) non capisco perchè te, come the-matrix e tantissimi altri (stallman compreso) credono quasi ESCLUSIVAMENTE nella GPL e nel progetto GNU, come se tutto il resto del mondo open source non contasse una ceppa. perchè tutto ciò? datemene una spiegazione (che non sia appunto solo una questionr personale, non è sufficente a mio avviso)...

 

"La verità non ci scapperà" diceva G. Keller, storico.

Beh, Keller era un pirla, e la verità, invece, scappa tutti i giorni. Per questo, tutti i giorni, va salvata, riscritta, riletta, perché non venga distorta.

Cosi' la libertà.

E, a mio avviso, la gpl é l'unico strumento che, su questo piano, sia in grado di difendersi da solo, per sua caratteristica intrinseca, che qualcuno ha definito *virale*.

Le altre licenze, a mio avviso, peccano da questo punto di vista. Vedi BSD.

P.S.:

 *Quote:*   

> "ma se Dio sa tutto ed è buono. perchè permette l'esistenza del male? perchè non interviene?"
> 
> chiunque ti risponderebbe che siamo dotati di libero arbitrio, spetta a noi decidere cosa fare della nostra vita e delle nostre scelte.
> 
> teologismi a parte, io programmatore, potrei essere un dio che da vita a un nuovo programma (o libreria), vedo che è cosa buona e giusta e lo dono all'umanità: "fatece quello che ve pare. siete liberi"

 

posso dire la mia, su questo ?

Ok, la dico  :Wink: 

dire: "fai quello che vuoi, con il prodotto del mio ingegno, perché sei libero", é un po' fuori contesto, riguardo la libertà.

Lasciando quest'apparente libertà (di *libero* uso del tuo prodotto), de facto, autorizzi usi e scopi altri rispetto a quelli che ti eri prefisso quando hai scritto e pensato il codice. La libertà, per come l'ho intesa riguardo al free software, l'open source, e gli sforzi di stallman, é parte integrante dell'opera che pro-duci. Se lasci che il tuo programma possa perdere la libertà che porta, non é più free software: é una bomba a orologeria che ti puo' scoppiare in mano da un momento all'altro !

CodaLast edited by codadilupo on Wed Oct 15, 2003 9:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## shev

"La libertà finisce dove inizia quella del prossimo"

Credo che questa definizione/affermazione possa aiutare a capire meglio la sottile ma importante differenza concettuale tra GPL e BSD. La GPL lascia la libertà totale (fa ciò che vuoi con il codice) ma senza limitare quella del prossimo (non chiudere agli altri il codice da te modificato). Al contrario la BSD va "oltre" la libertà, limitando quella del prossimo (fa ciò che vuoi sempre e cmq, anche quando chiudendo il codice limiti la libertà altrui).

Ovviamente questo mio discorso presume due cose importanti: che la prima frase che ho scritto sia accettata e condivisa; che la libertà sia intesa come diritto di ognuno di noi e non come nostro personale. 

Sull'accettare la frase si tratta di fatti soggettivi e non argomentabili, sul tipo di focalizzazione della libertà cerco brevemente di spiegarmi meglio. Imho ci sono due possibilità:

- La libertà la si vuole intendere come possibilità di fare qualsiasi cosa, nel bene e nel male. In questo caso ci sarà un superuomo, l'IO, che gode solitario della libertà vera, totale, mentre gli altri avranno una libertà "minore", limitata da quella del superuomo. Questo si può spiegare pensando al caso in cui la libertà del superuomo va a limitare quella degli altri: ecco che la libertà degli altri diviene "parziale" e limitata da quella del superuomo. Ovviamente ognuno si dovrebbe vedere come superuomo, con imbarazzanti contraddizioni. In ogni caso, la libertà non sarebbe qui diritto inalienabile di tutti, ma solo di un unico eletto.

- La libertà la si intende nell'accezione illustrata nella prima frase di questo mio post. In questo caso tutti godono della medesima libertà, che può essere una uguale libertà parziale o un'eguale libertà totale: posso fare tutto ciò che voglio, basta che la mia libertà non vada a limitare quella degli altri. In questo secondo caso, quello che preferisco, la libertà è un diritto di ognuno, diritto applicabile senza contraddizioni.

Ecco quindi che chi crede nella prima visione della libertà ritiene libera la BSD, chi nella seconda ritiene libera la GPL e meno libera l'altra. Punti di vista, proiezioni personali d'un concetto universale, ugualmente rispettabili. 

Ok, il sermone dell 23.30 è terminato e con esso il mio umile contributo all'OT nell'OT (però moderatori vi prego, non soffocatelo perchè è davvero interessante imho, se proprio splittatelo ma lasciateci filosofeggiare in allegria  :Very Happy:  ).

p.s.: ovviamente tutto imho etc etc.

----------

## codadilupo

 *Shev wrote:*   

> "La libertà finisce dove inizia quella del prossimo"

 

potrei obiettare, che, in realtà, questa proposizione sottende una libertà pro capite, una libertà divisa tra tutti, e, di conseguenza, mai interamente attuata.

Al contrario, una libertà completa, non finisce. Mai. Perché non é divisa.

La libertà di questa proposizione, somiglia a un campicello con piccoli recinti, a dividere la mia libertà dalla tua. Ma, questa é la libertà di BSD, porcapupattola!

La libertà che si estende (quella della gpl) é un campo unico, senza recinti, in cui tutti coltivano, tutti prendono, tutti danno.

Dicevo, potrei obiettare, ma ho capito, cmq, quello che volevi dire (anche se, imho, hai fatto un piccolo ciadello con le parole  :Wink: ).... e poi, tanto... ho già detto  :Wink: 

"Se ti tagliassero a pezzetti, il vento li raccoglierebbe....."

Coda

----------

## shev

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dicevo, potrei obiettare, ma ho capito, cmq, quello che volevi dire

 

Il fatto è che secondo me finchè ci saranno anche solo due persone la libertà completa (secondo la tua definizione) non ci sarà mai per entrambe (in caso contrario si creerebbe una situazione contraddittoria e ambigua), perchè qualora io decidessi di agire contro la seconda persona (in qualsiasi modo, vuoi imprigionandola, uccidendola, vincolandola moralmente, etc etc.) ne limiterei la libertà, rendendo questa persona meno libera o non libera. E' vero anche il contrario. Quindi se la mia libertà è veramente completa, come può avere il limite della libertà altrui (quando essa viene a sovrapporsi alla mia)?

Ma queste sono più pippe mentali che vanno oltre il nostro discorso, ciò che dicevo serviva solo per cercare di far capire meglio il diverso concetto di libertà che imho sta alla base delle due licenze in questione (insomma, era un esempio da sborone che aveva un'oretta libera  :Laughing:  ). Non volevo certo finire sul filosofico, sono un umile informatico (che consapevole dei "filosofi" veri che frequentano questo forum si diverte a provocare)...  :Razz: 

Anche perchè io la Libertà cerco di goderla, non di concettualizzarla e definirla secondo concetti troppo concreti e precisi, perderebbe parte del suo fascino  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (anche se, imho, hai fatto un piccolo ciadello con le parole ).... e poi, tanto... ho già detto 

 

Dici? Ogni tanto lo credo anch'io, ma come detto in passato mi piace scrivere e leggere ciò che scrivo, il contenuto non conta poi molto  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Il fatto è che secondo me finchè ci saranno anche solo due persone la libertà completa (secondo la tua definizione) non ci sarà mai per entrambe (in caso contrario si creerebbe una situazione contraddittoria e ambigua), perchè qualora io decidessi di agire contro la seconda persona (in qualsiasi modo, vuoi imprigionandola, uccidendola, vincolandola moralmente, etc etc.) ne limiterei la libertà, rendendo questa persona meno libera o non libera. E' vero anche il contrario. Quindi se la mia libertà è veramente completa, come può avere il limite della libertà altrui (quando essa viene a sovrapporsi alla mia)?

 

tu continui a pensare ad una libertà pro capite  :Wink: 

prova pensarla intera. Non esiste più la mia libertà, la tua libertà, etc... esiste solo una libertà. E non puo' certo prevaricarsi da sola  :Wink: 

Non esitono tante libertà, quante sono le persone, cosi' come non esistono tante libertà tout court: non c'e':

- la libertà di mangiare

- la libertà di dire

- la libertà di scrivere

- la libertà di uccidere

- la libertà di ....

Questo é un altro modo di dividere la libertà, di tagliarla a pezzetti.

Quello di  cui parli tu, riguardo la possibile prevaricazione, non é la libertà, semmai, é la possibilità, che riguarda il contingente. Certo, che, potendo, potrei prevaricarti: ma questo significa che ho la libertà di prevaricazione ?  :Wink: 

No, questo significa che, data una serie di coincidenze, potrei prevaricarti. Ho la possibilità di farlo, ma non la libertà: perché la libertà non si divide, ma si estende  :Wink: 

E' questo, il ciadello che secondo me fai: confondere libertà e possibiltà  :Wink: 

(per altro, non é mica che sei scemo: é solo che libertà e possibilità, all'inizio dei tempi, erano, diciamo, sorelle: dove stava una, stava l'altra. Poi ci siamo liberati di dio, siamo usciti dal paradiso terrestre (o, se vuoi, fuor di metafora: abbiamo abbandonato lo stato di natura) e abbiamo cominciato a morire: ecco, quando libertà e possibilità si sono separate. Ehm... ma questa é n'altra storia  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma queste sono più pippe mentali 

 

Pippe ?!!? Se le tue son pippe, le mie allora vincono il campionato intermondiale di pippaggio   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

P.S.: mi sa che a venezia dovremo trovare una birreria che resti aperta fino alle sei di mattina, perché sarebbe quella l'ora in cui, per il sonno, smetteremmo di chiacchierare  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## doom.it

(se posso tornare a uno dei temi affrontati qualche pagina prima)

Sarà che ho appena smesso di usare iMovie, sul nuovo PowerBook, ma direi che i prodotti m$ non sono certo il massimo per semplicità e bontà dei risultati.... Si parlava di office? beh prendete powerpoint, e poi prendere Keynote della Apple...... un mondo a parte, veramente..sia come semplicità d'uso (che aiuta la produttività anche di chi sa usare bene un software, checchè se ne dica) e non parliamo del risultato.... se qualcuno ha visto un Keynote di Jobs, o altri, sà di cosa parlo....Idem per iMovie semplicissimo e dagli ottimi risultati, o Finalcut, che in pochi anni ha scalzato Premiere dai pc di tantissimi professionisti, o ancora iTunes, iChatAV e OS X stesso....

Quello che voglio dire è: ben venga il mondo proprietario, quando sà proporre software curati veramente bene.... non è un caso che Apple non abbia un suo "word"... ci stanno lavorando, e finchè non sarà MOLTO buono non lo venderanno.... questo è il modo di fare serio di una ditta, non rilasciare versioni su versioni che non hanno niente di nuovo, se non una ritoccata alla grafica a costi spropositati, come spesso fa m$....

Morale della favola, software propietario sì, se è una buona alternativa che punti a vedere e a concorrere col software libero sulle qualità dei programmi, non sulla base di comportamenti monopolistici...

my 1 cent

P.S. m$ ha inventato l'userfiendlyness? gli standard per le GUI? il computing facile per tutti? no mi dispiace li ha inventati Apple, e infatti anche oggi sono anni luce avanti a m$.... 

P.P.S. Consiglio come lettura rapida e simpatica la sezione comparativa su diversi OS del nuovo libro di E. Raymond

----------

## MadMac

Che bella discussione.

A chi piace guidare e a chi fare il meccanico. Chi usa Linux deve saper fare il meccanico, almeno un po'. Con winzozzo non e' richiesto saper usare attrezzi particolari, al massimo cambiare le gomme e far benzina.

In ogni caso per non finire piangendo..........

Ciao,

MadMac

----------

## shev

 *MadMac wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In ogni caso per non finire piangendo..........
> 
> 

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  Fantastico, pure in stile "apple site"   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Per ritornare "IT nell'OT", segnalo questo recentissimo articolo che pare proprio scritto per questo topic  :Wink: 

----------

## silian87

Beh perchè <a href="http://www.mslinux.org"> questo!</a>. Non so se lo conoscevate già ma è spassoso. Provate a leggerlo tutto!!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## marchino

Dico anch'io la mia:

M$ è un'azienda COMMERCIALE a cui non frega niente della nostra libertà ed a cui preme solo VENDERE i propri prodotti e STRONCARE qualsiasi tipo di concorrenza;

La posizione di mercato le permette oggi come oggi di imporre i propri standard, immaginate cosa succederebbe se dichiarasse di supportare ad esempio solo il +R e non il -R sui supporti DVD?

I costruttori di hardware progettano periferiche, driver e quant'altro pensando che debbano girare principalmente con Windows;

L'imposizione dei propri standard propietari porta anche ad avere la possibilità di abbandonarli per spingere i propri clienti ad abbandonare le vecchie versioni per ACQUISTARE le nuove;

Sono un dato di fatto i tentativi di monopolizzare strumenti di uso comune ad esempio sul web (browser, email, IM) estendo magari alcune funzionalità in modo che solo chi usa prodotti M$ sia in grado di utilizzarli/visualizzarli correttamente (esempi: formati .DOC, .XLS, i CSS sul web ecc.).

Ciao

----------

## silian87

Su questa pagina: http://www.mandrakelinux.com/en/errata.php3#badlg ho trovato una cosa fenomenale! (in senso negativo), pensate che è stata mostrata addirittura su linux.org!

La parte incriminata è: 

 *Quote:*   

> Linux 9.2 on any computer containing a LG-based CD-ROM drive or it will damage your CD-ROM drive! 

 

Vedete un po' voi...

----------

## shev

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vedete un po' voi...

 

Si, ma è un problema di Mandrake, questo è un forum gentoo...   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## silian87

Scusa shev, ma c'è scritto:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Why: According to LG Electronics, their ODD (Optical Disc Drive) products do not support Linux nor do they test with Linux. Unfortunately, many Dell computers (possibly others) come with these CD-ROM drives. 
> 
> 

 

Qui non c'è scritto mandrake. Credevo che potesse essere un problema linuxiano in generale, ma se tu dici così..... boh, speravo che potesse servire   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## shev

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Qui non c'è scritto mandrake. Credevo che potesse essere un problema linuxiano in generale, ma se tu dici così..... boh, speravo che potesse servire  

 

Da quel che ne so (e da quanto ho letto sui vari siti di news della rete) è un problema di Mandrake, non generalizzato alle altre distro. Cmq la mia era più una battuta/invito ad usare Gentoo, non un rimprovero per te, scusa se non s'è capito  :Wink: 

----------

## silian87

Scusami ancora shev, sono io che me la prendo per niente, sono troppo presuntuoso, NON VOGLIO ASSOLUTAMENTE che succedano problemi tra di noi, dunque scusami   :Crying or Very sad:  . Non vedo l'ora del Pbook e poi Gentoooooo.......

----------

## vcam

Se può farvi sentire meglio io posso confermarVi che il problema sussiste anche con Gentoo "kernel-2.4.20-gentoo-r6".

Lo posso affermare dopo aver sostituito per 4 (quattro) volte il cd della LG perchè non più funzionate (ah! se solo avessi letto prima il link di...).

(il lettore cd una volta installato a bordo macchina, funziona fino allo spegnimento della stessa, poi puf).

Quindi mi sento di consigliare, a coloro che stanno passando da ambienti win a linux like (come ho fatto io), di patchare il firmware degli LG incriminati in Vs. possesso con il firmware apposito.

Bye Vcam (Fabio)

----------

## Peach

Inutile ripeterlo: sono decisamente d'accordo con tutto quanto detto... tant'è che mi ritrovo come grafico a lavorare con linux che è decisamente un'assurdità per molti colleghi che operano nel settore.

Io non ho iniziato con windows, io ho iniziato con Amiga e qui calo un velo di tristezza per tutto quello che ne è conseguito, dal vedere nascere windows e tutto il resto... 

Sono contento che esista linux, sono contento di poterlo usare, sono contento che ci siano persone che si fanno un culo così per migliorare i nostri applicativi, e fin tanto che posso cerco di dare una mano, debuggare, conoscere...

Dall'altro canto sono contento che esista windows

ebbene si. Non so quanti di voi si siano trovati nella situazione di dare una mano all'amico, l'amica o il collega con il pc che s'è impallato, col nuovo hardware o chissà cosa... Vi assicuro, al 90% sono contento che usino windows, se usassero linux avrebbero già tentato il suicidio un paio di volte almeno.

Quello che voglio dire è che effettivamente se ad un certo punto win2k inizia a flickerare, sparire la barra del menu, bloccare qualche applicativo, cosa succede? Ti viene un enorme punto di domanda sul cranio, salvi se ce la fai, chiudi il programma che ti da problemi, o ancora meglio riavvii. 

Sotto linux hai una buona probabilità di poter rintracciare in maniera chiara il problema, ma che razza di conoscenza prevedere un intervento del genere? L'esempio più banale è quando parlate di computer con un windows user: a me sinceramente viene da sorridere  :Smile:  lo stack, la memoria, il protocollo tcp/ip sono il più delle volte dei concetti assurdi! Un po' come un primitivo uomo delle caverne che quando vede cadere un fulmine dice: "è stato il dio del fulmine".

Quando c'era una schermata blu sotto win più o meno si pensa questo.

----------

## marchino

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quello che voglio dire è che effettivamente se ad un certo punto win2k inizia a flickerare, sparire la barra del menu, bloccare qualche applicativo, cosa succede? Ti viene un enorme punto di domanda sul cranio, salvi se ce la fai, chiudi il programma che ti da problemi, o ancora meglio riavvii. 
> 
> 

 

Hai ragione, a linux manca quello "user level" che permetta anche al più sprovveduto utente di potersi installare software, driver senza dover avere un minimo di conoscenza tecnica.

Ci sono distribuzioni che hanno dato un grande contributo per migliorare questo aspetto, ma è certo che molte di queste hanno pagato a caro prezzo la ristretta possibilità di competere con un mostro qual'è M$.

Quando però succede, come mi è capitato di sentire, che sostituendo scheda grafica ad un PC la stragrande maggioranza dei programmi comincia a non funzionare, a piantarsi, e tutto il sistema diventa inutilizzabile, sono convinto che nemmeno il più esperto dei tecnici Microsoft sarebbe in grado di risolvere la situazione senza reinstallare tutto il S.O. compreso il boot sector allora dico: fatevi pure del male che io continuo col mio sistema operativo con la riga di comando   :Wink: 

Ciao

----------

